# The Gardeners Thread



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey All,

Thought we should start a Gardeners thread on anything gardening. 

If you only have a venus fly trap or grow mustard seeds out of a stocking for your kids chuck it in here for all other fellow potterers and plants enthusiasts to enjoy and learn  Please 

Ill start with a weed that grew in my backyard this yr...and one of my favourite flowers


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 21, 2012)

hope that is the only "WEED" u grow, Smithers

sadly, this winter, after 20 years of growing rare, imported exotic species orchids, some imported in partnership with The royal Botannical Gardens, Sydney,, I did not turn on the heat this winter, becausr of the massive heating costs involved....many of these will eventually die


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2012)

lol I can't confirm that B,...I'd be getting an infraction for supporting illegal (in other states) activities. 

Oh crapper I'm dreading the next power bill myself  

Maybe you could ferry some of the besties around to people you know or hand some out? 

Sad when you lost plants after putting hours n hours if not yrs in.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a veggie garden I just planted last week, unfortunately living in a rental I was very limited as to where I could put it and it is in full shade so I don't hold high hopes. I also keep many carnivorous plant species but winter has slowed them right down.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm teaching teenagers the joys of container planting at the moment... I actually LOVE it... But it's so hard to enthuse teenagers these days unless you dangle the carrot of 'credits' in front of their face! 

But as it turns out there's quite a few interested in the asexual propagation for the kalanchoes and chlorophytum. I've even said they can take them home.

We may even try (although it's a plant I loath because of the smell) leaf cuttings of geraniums. I'd do anything to see these kids actually excited about something. 

Most of them come from a rural/farming background and all they're interested in is their cows! I bet, when they finally start earning the big dollars they'll want a garden and then maybe... Just maybe they'll remember ol Mr D and his lessons on horticulture.

As for my own garden... My dog does most of the gardening. I had 200 odd tulip, daffys, rununculus blah blah blah.... This year... ONE!!! He dug up 199 bulbs!!! YAAAAAAAAARG!!!

So I am left with my indoor plants... Which I admit I love, but they get poorly treated! Long times between waterings.... I miss my cactuses - so I am thinking (after seeing Kaths thread before) getting back into them. I might even go buy one today


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd like to see your dog try dig up cactus.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 21, 2012)

AUSGECKO said:


> I'd like to see your dog try dig up cactus.



I think a cactus would be duck feathers to him, considering he's eaten blue bottle jelly fish before!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 21, 2012)

I only have a small backyard and rent so most my garden is in pots and raised beds. 
I built my own worm farm out of an old wheely bin. It can handle most the household scraps year round except winter time.
I use the castings for my propagating seedlings. Mostly grow chillies, herbs and whatever has self sown out of the worm farm soil.
I have had strawberry, celery, tomato and even an almond tree grow out of the worm farm.





Built this out of a BBQ trolley and wine fridge door for my seedlings, on wheels so I can chase the sun.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 21, 2012)

Smithers said:


> lol I can't confirm that B,...I'd be getting an infraction for supporting illegal (in other states) activities.
> .


i see you live in canberra , that naughty plant is still illegal to grow in the act , it has only been decriminalised in small personal amounts but if your caught with a commercial quantity you will still be charged , this still means ABSOLUTELY no growing of the stuff and this is a law in every state and territory of Australia 

its a common misconception that because personal use has been decriminalised in the ACT that it then started the myth that you could grow one plant for personal use at your house , this is not the case its 100% illegal to grow or to sell it


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 5, 2012)

*USDA zone 7A*

Got into gardening via herps. Here is the result:

Mini rainforest
View attachment 261433
View attachment 261434


The front porch
View attachment 261439
View attachment 261440
View attachment 261441
View attachment 261436


Community Garden


----------



## bluewater (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one lone plant, but I think my wollemi pine is pretty cool and all per historic like


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 5, 2012)

bluewater, the Wollemi Pine is indeed a fantastic tree, we planted one but unfortunately it didn't take to the cold winters.

I spent most weekends growing up helping my grandparents with their retirement dream to create a mini botanical gardens in acreage. Some of the more interesting plantings are Golden Oak, Cork Oak, Sequoia. The gardening bug has stayed with me but I currently rent so the courtyard is a mess of pots and cuttings


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 6, 2012)

*The Front Porch*

Hopefully these will post:















From l to r: Misc epiphytes; _Begonia_ 'Bonfire,' _Vriesea lubbersii_, _Sarracenia purpurea_.


----------



## spiderdan (Aug 6, 2012)

A few plants in my back yard.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 6, 2012)

What else do you find in your back yard dan

I only have a few pots with herbs in and hedges go the new house as my two 40 year old fig bansai are looking sick I go pretty sure I posted them no here a couple years back, atleast they would look better than they do now, damn lawn grub and beetles killing everything ATM


----------



## Smithers (Aug 6, 2012)

Just a taste of images from my collection :/ hoarders here I come.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahh a fan of succulents Smithers?





This is at the last place I lived.
My mate is crazy for them, I have cuttings of a lot of his.


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahh mother of millions and mother-in-laws tongue, such wonderful plants


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 6, 2012)

good thread smithers


----------



## caliherp (Aug 7, 2012)

Plants are my secret addiction. ill post a few pictures of my collection. more pictures to come soon.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 261733
my bonsai looking healthy


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 7, 2012)

some of mine


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 7, 2012)

I live in a rental property so can't really do too much in the garden. When we moved in in January it was a blank canvas...... Now it is green and planted etc. it's coming along very nicely. 

Cymbidium Orchids











Bromeliads that my housemate and I planted on an old tree fern stump to liven up the drab back fence!






Tree Dahlia






Camelia 






Apricot Blossom






Dendrobium Orchids we 'planted' to the tree fern. These are now all in bud and will be covered in flowers.


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice orchids Jay!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a couple more picks for today. And a bonus, one of my geckos sleeping in its sanseveria. @ Smithers stop holding back. I want to see what you got.


----------



## jahan (Aug 8, 2012)

Some old pics.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 8, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Here is a couple more picks for today. And a bonus, one of my geckos sleeping in its sanseveria. @ Smithers stop holding back. I want to see what you got.
> View attachment 261766
> View attachment 261765
> View attachment 261767
> ...



Thanks everyone for adding to the thread.....

Caliherps,..in good time,  Watch the one in the 1st pic in this set...it self seeds really well and pops up everywhere...if you haven't already noticed 

Nice Wollemi pine Jason,.....



jahan said:


> Some old pics.View attachment 261771
> View attachment 261772
> View attachment 261773
> View attachment 261774
> ...



Are they epiphyllums? Nice bunch of flowers your getting...are you in a warmer climate?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 8, 2012)

im always on the lookout for funky hanging plants,...i also love the gnarled trunk of my plum tree


----------



## jahan (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi smithers, yes the red one`s are Epiphyllums and i`m in w/vic cold climate.
Jason.s is that a condom pitcher in your first pic?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 9, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Thanks everyone for adding to the thread.....
> 
> Caliherps,..in good time,  Watch the one in the 1st pic in this set...it self seeds really well and pops up everywhere...if you haven't already noticed
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Smithers (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice, didn't know they came in other colours...nice Beharensis is one of my faves...I got it to grow as a shrub rather than the tall rather larger leafed plant they'd grow in the desert.

View attachment 261873
View attachment 261870
View attachment 261867
View attachment 261864
View attachment 261874
View attachment 261871
View attachment 261868
View attachment 261865
View attachment 261875
View attachment 261872
View attachment 261869
View attachment 261866
View attachment 261876


Can't find my pic of beharensis lol


----------



## caliherp (Aug 9, 2012)

So Smithers its a contest huh? I have to take some picks then ill post some more. Im to lazey to upload some others from my camra. keep in mind its summer here in Calli. From seeing the nice variety of succulents you have you know how it is the summer suns bleaches colors on some succulents. :Edit what the hell heres a couple more.




















Smithers is that a E. Black Prince floering for you rite now?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 9, 2012)

Noice agave americana grow well in the ground,.....no contest sharing...  

I tried lithops without success maybe over watered and over loved it. Wonder what a bunch in a terrarium under a spot light would go like.....

That E. Black Prince image was a while ago now,... Nothing much doing in my pots atm,..I haven't watered for ages and will start to re pot a few this season. Although my aloe plicatilis (fan aloe) flowered this winter it's in the images above I bring it in -4c it does not like.Found my K. beharensis pic

View attachment 261889
View attachment 261890
View attachment 261891
View attachment 261897
View attachment 261893
View attachment 261894
View attachment 261895
View attachment 261896
View attachment 261898


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 10, 2012)

Some more.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 10, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Noice agave americana grow well in the ground,.....no contest sharing...
> 
> I tried lithops without success maybe over watered and over loved it. Wonder what a bunch in a terrarium under a spot light would go like.....
> 
> ...



Nice plants and garden. Judgeing by the looks of your picks it has grown it for at least 3 seasons. You have a great eye for placement and arangement. If your talking about the americana in my pic, its to small to plant in the ground at the moment. Sadley my mother americana died in a bad frost last year. Lithops are a hit and miss for me. Through ALOT of experimentation i have found that they like to be grown like cactuses except for less light. Another thing i have found is they will usually die when you water them when they are growing new leaves. i wait untell the old leafs are completeley dry. I was just wondering about the black prince because mine is flowering at the moment. The Aloe your talking about is probabley a winter grower. whats that Echeveria first pick last set crossed with? I also love thoes two brom blooms in the last set(if i i.d them corectley) here are a few picktures of some Aloes and Aloe hybrids. Sorry for the bad last pick.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the Lithop tips. I see aloe's are your thing...just got myself a tree aloe and it's having it's first winter outside close to the house and has survived with some orange at the tips...

The Eche is a Blue Curl that's all the info I have on that one Cali

Get many birds in with the Banksia's in flower jason?

Here's a little something that flew into my garden about a month ago..not a plant but in the garden.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 10, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Thanks for the Lithop tips. I see aloe's are your thing...just got myself a tree aloe and it's having it's first winter outside close to the house and has survived with some orange at the tips...
> 
> The Eche is a Blue Curl that's all the info I have on that one Cali


:Edit: i forgot to ad, dont water lithops during the winter. Just like all winter growers. and ill add another lithop. picture.

No problem im happy to help. Aloe and Echeveria are my favorite succulent Genuses. Iknow im a little late but i dug up a crappy pick of a mature plantlet growing on a leaf on my K. diagremontiana. I might as well post an Echeveria teaser.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 11, 2012)

View attachment 262079


^ Crassula ovata cv gollum (found it's name online lol) Is about 10yrs old. I lost half of it to frost the 1st yr I moved to Canberra :/

Plantlets naww,......still vermin lol

I might look at the lithops again damn you lol....never seen any down here though...I'll have to visit one of my favourite places on the planet,...Hamiltons World of Cactus,..... Fourth Ave, Llandilo, NSW. 

Has a great variety of both succulents and cactus and supplies K-Mart, etc


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 11, 2012)

I get heaps of birds up here Smithers of all sorts, and this will break your hart but when i go walking through the bush around my place we get heaps of those very plants you are posting in rubish piles still growing i hate seeing it because it recks the bush, but sometime if there's something i don't have i take it next time i go for a walk and see some thing i'll take some picks so you can see how waistfull people are.

Here's a funny pick for all you gardeners i hope i don't upset anyone but i am jelouse of this tree on my little beach area my partner seems to like it though lol.:lol:






And here's the full pic.





It's a Red Edge Pandanus or Screw pine and its not called that for that reason, it's because of the leaf structure i like watering it and watching the water run down around the leaves like a water feature.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 12, 2012)

Smithers that ovata is huge. I have a small purple form. heres a couple pictures for [email protected] Jason damn you can i get a latin name on that palm. You just made me add another plant to my mile long list.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I would bump the thread with a Neoregelia punctatissima 'Jao Marcio' x 'Night Spot' bloom. Im not out of plants yet. I just need to find time to do some resizeing.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is a nother Neoregelia bloom. It started a day after the first one. N. dungsina


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 31, 2012)

My old man busted me once for my gardening efforts when I was younger, I just stick to tomatoes these days  That said I'm trying (so far successfully) to grow a frangipani here in Vic (Keep them on a Northern wall apparently as it attracts the most heat)


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 31, 2012)

I LOOOOVE gardening. I am always adding new plants, changing things around. Here are a few snaps of my garden, and flowers at the moment..
An older photo of my front yard. The Sheena's Gold hedges are fair bit taller now, although some have received a hard cut back due to the frost burning the leaves over winter. Can just see tiny leaves starting to peek out.





My back corner garden is establishing well. The grevillea's and bottle brush are budding up, and the blue tongues love it. Only problem is I can't see them as well, anymore. Here are two shots - a younger, freshly planted garden where Bluey thinks I can't see him, and one I took just last week - definitely can't see them now 









I did plant out my back fence with melaleuca's and other natives but they didn't thrive very well so I pulled them out and replaced with bengalow palms, there are two young grevillea's behind the palms, and a purple-leafed native called Cherry Surprise there and a banksia, too. It is doing well, always flowering.





And one along my shed - I did have a giant monsterio but cut it back to put an avairy there, for my snakes. I cried when I cut the monstereo down but it is still there and coming back nicely. So all that is left of my shed-side garden in my memorial garden for my German Shepherd dog who died a couple years back, of old age..





And just some flowers I have out right now....

























Last but not least, a poor little fly trap I rescued from Big W, and bouganvillea which is now shooting new leaves after a hard cut back..









I hope you don't me posting so many photos. Now I'll go back and admire all your beautiful gardens - weeds and all 




bluewater said:


> I have one lone plant, but I think my wollemi pine is pretty cool and all per historic like



I did buy one of them but I should have kept it in a pot. I planted it in the ground and lost it. I guess, being a WA plant? the climate and ground soil here just was not right for it. You just reminded me, I have an empty pot, I might go buy another one 

- - - Updated - - -



spiderdan said:


> A few plants in my back yard.



Your back yard? Wow, will have to look that place up on Google Earth. Looks very red there

- - - Updated - - -



caliherp said:


> :Edit: i forgot to ad, dont water lithops during the winter. Just like all winter growers. and ill add another lithop. picture.
> 
> No problem im happy to help. Aloe and Echeveria are my favorite succulent Genuses. Iknow im a little late but i dug up a crappy pick of a mature plantlet growing on a leaf on my K. diagremontiana. I might as well post an Echeveria teaser.
> View attachment 261980
> ...


Those middle plants look like bums

- - - Updated - - -

Errr I don't know what I did to make my photos come up 4 times - fixed it, I think


----------



## sarah1234 (Aug 31, 2012)

Aquatic gardening is my game. Aquascaping that is. 

This is an old shot, this tank is much more mature now (maybe 2 months older?)


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my little Dendrobium Orchids.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are a few more for today. If anyone wants some i.d's on any of my plants ive posted let me know. I lost some of the tags but i have a majority of them. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 1, 2012)

View attachment 263826
View attachment 263822
View attachment 263812
View attachment 263813
View attachment 263815
View attachment 263816
View attachment 263804
View attachment 263805
I love gardening !View attachment 263794
View attachment 263795
View attachment 263796
View attachment 263797
View attachment 263798
View attachment 263799
View attachment 263800
View attachment 263801
View attachment 263803
View attachment 263791
View attachment 263792
View attachment 263793
i have alot more lol it has become an addiction!


----------



## caliherp (Sep 1, 2012)

@Montey how did you get that Kalanchoe diagremontiana to grow so compact like that? What's its growing conditions, how much do you wator,etc?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice bunch of plants added peeps keep'm coming please  

Kool orchid Jay, been thinking of getting a Cymbidium for the house for a while now. 

Kathy is that a macrozamia? I had a cycas thouarsii in Sydney and was going well but once again Canberra is just to cold -5 last night here for the last night of winter.

Caliherp the blurry image is that a sempervivum arachnoideum? if is they look awesome in a mass planting. 

Sad news one of the hosts of Gardening Australia program passed the other week.
Rip Colin Campbell I learnt some great tips from you mate.


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 1, 2012)

caliherp said:


> @Montey how did you get that Kalanchoe diagremontiana to grow so compact like that? What's its growing conditions, how much do you wator,etc?


  lol i have no idea what plant you are talking about however im guessing its my fave succulent lol i water them once a week....depending on the weather. They get part sun not full. Hubby is building me a greenhouse at the moment lol so exciting i have several baby succulents and broms potted up ready to move in.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i have no idea what plant you are talking about..
> 
> It's the 1st one in your images posted Monty


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 1, 2012)

Smithers said:


> montysrainbow said:
> 
> 
> > lol i have no idea what plant you are talking about..
> ...


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> Smithers said:
> 
> 
> > yay i guessed right lol could u please tell me what the other one is ....looks like a small cabbage? i just added it to my pics above
> ...


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks smithers


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 1, 2012)

nepenthes 



sarracenia 








drosera filiformis 


 Drosera capensis Giant White  


Drosera capensis 








Showing pictures 1 to 8 of 8


----------



## caliherp (Sep 1, 2012)

Smithers said:


> The 1st one is Aeonium Zwartkop
> 
> The 2nd one your after the name looks to be some Echeveria possibly (Curly Locks) ?? Caliherp we need you
> 
> The 3rd one is Echeveria Black Prince again



You naild it. Heres the picture i ment to post.






@Montysrainbow ist's now the third picture in row two. The reason i ask is because its grown really well and compact. I cant seeem to get them to grow that way to save my life.

- - - Updated - - -



borntobnude said:


> nepenthes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Carnivorous plants are what got me into plants as a young kid. My first plant was a venus flytrap. Thoes plants were well fead. :twisted:


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi caliherp , we were in the US in the 80's and did a bit of a trip to the carolina's to see the sarracenias in the wild ,so amazing to see them in their masses !! my first was a veus flytrap also ,bought in 1979 .I paid $45 for it and killed it in a month (it came from warm sunny QLD to cold wet NSW in the middle of winter and i have never wanted one since .


----------



## caliherp (Sep 2, 2012)

@ borntobnude I went throught my fare share of fly traps as a kid. Im glad they dident cost $45. They are what tought me trial and error with plants. They made me think about growing condidions etc. Wich is what every gardener learns sooner or later.Sence then ive had a green thumb for the most part. Here are a few cool bugs i have found in my plants the last couple of days.











Here are a couple pictures of Aloe spikes i thought were cool.





















- - - Updated - - -

Does any one know how hard it would be and how much it would cost to ship plands to Australia from the US and visa versa?


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 3, 2012)

some of the father in laws orchids


----------



## Goldie74 (Sep 3, 2012)

... my number one pick for a native Australian rainforest plant - Alloxylon pinnatum (Dorrigo Waratah) grown on my dads property in Currumbin Valley QLD, along with a few hundred other native rainforest species..


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 3, 2012)

A couple of my orchids
Brushbox Orchid








- - - Updated - - -

Thumb Orchid


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 4, 2012)

So many beautiful plants! 

*Montysrainbow* you also have a great eye for artistic balance through pot choice, grouping and species selection. Plus a green thumb for keeping your plants in tip top shape. Rather a rare occurrence in one so young. Consider yourself special.
The same can be said of *Jay84* and such creative use of epiphytes and of *Jahan* and those manificient hanging cacti and cacti flowers in addition to the sculpted rustic corner garden.

*Caliherp*, Love your broms. Pandanus spiralis is the Screw Palm. It grows well in sandy and loamy soils and while it will grow almost in water, it just needs normal watering. A warm climate is probably the most critical factor.
*
Kathy*, Strange that the Melaleucas didn't establish. Were they quite large for the size of the pot, as they may have been root boundL Cherry Surpise (a miniature form _Acmena smithii _lillipilly) is compact and has brillaint new foliage - excellent choice, along with the others. I would be inclined to bury the Bangalow Palm with the root crown above ground, under at least 5 cm of soil to provide better stability for when it grows and is exposed to high winds. 

*Borntobenude*, beautiful plants and I love the health and range of orchids brought into flower by your dad – quite exquisite. 

*Jason*, am sure not sure if you know what the natives plants are. If not, my guess would be _Banksia spinulosa_, _Grevillea_ 'Robyn Gordon', _Banksia serrata_, _Hibbertia scandens_ and unknown. The bush orchid I like - _Dendrobium linguiforme_,_ small but delightful. _Almost forgot the magnificient colour in the_ Dendrobium _(_bigibbum_)_ phalaenopsis_. 

Blue

PS The Wollemi Pine was discovered in a temperate rainforest wilderness area of the Wollemi National Park in New South Wales, in a remote series of narrow, steep-sided sandstone gorges near Lithgow, 150 kilometres north-west of Sydney.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the I.D blue. It was on my to do list. here is a few pictures for today.


























Heres a cool new pot i got.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2012)

Loved at 1st sight for this one at the national botanic gardenshttp://florabase.calm.wa.gov.au/browse/profile/2171

Hakea Laurina or Pincushion Plant


----------



## Goldie74 (Sep 4, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Loved at 1st sight for this one at the national botanic gardens
> 
> Hakea Laurina or Pincushion Plant



Ahh yes - another beaut one from the Proteaceae family. Check out some of the FNQ Proteaceae rainforest species - magnificent foliage and flowers. All plants in the _Alloxylon _genus (except pinnatum which is NNSW & SEQLD), also _Stenocarpus sinuatus, Stenocarpus cryptocarpus, Athertonia diversifolia, Musgravea heterophylla _+ many more! When I get back to the Gold Coast in November I will endeavour to take photos of what I've planted and post here - if the thread is still running...


----------



## caliherp (Sep 5, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Loved at 1st sight for this one at the national botanic gardens
> 
> Hakea Laurina or Pincushion Plant



Im not a huge fan of flowers, but i love thoes. Do you have any closeup shots of the flower?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 5, 2012)

Goldie74 said:


> Ahh yes - another beaut one from the Proteaceae family. Check out some of the FNQ Proteaceae rainforest species - magnificent foliage and flowers. All plants in the _Alloxylon _genus (except pinnatum which is NNSW & SEQLD), also _Stenocarpus sinuatus, Stenocarpus cryptocarpus, Athertonia diversifolia, Musgravea heterophylla _+ many more! When I get back to the Gold Coast in November I will endeavour to take photos of what I've planted and post here - if the thread is still running...




Thanks so much for the info Goldie I'll have to google those you've mentioned. I really like the waratah protea's and banksia's for the flowers. Please do grab some pics my sister lives in QC and might get one of the ones you've mentioned for their garden.

I have a feeling this thread won't be closed.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 5, 2012)

yes its only a bottlebrush but if we have two more hot days in sydney you will see its not the usual 





a new brom and its flower 2 probs 
1 I lost the tag 
and 2 i can't turn the pics around


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Chris 1*. Those hanging basket s are as good examples, if not better, than I seen of Lamb’s Tail, Chain of Beads and Chain of Bananas.. You should be very proud of them. I used to have stunning specimen of Chain of Hearts (Ceropegia linearis ). That would make a good addition to your collection.
*Sarah*. I like what you are doing with the aquascaping. You must post again when it matures. What are the plants you are using, if I may ask?
*Jason*, do you know what species of Nepenthes it is you posted?
*Caliherp*. Between you and *Smithers*, I am blown away with the succulents and the broms. I must admit that all my succulents are grown from fallen leaves collected at the local Bunnings nursery section, bar two plants I could not find any leaves of but really liked.
*Goldie*, I had a special interest in native plants for many years. I have _Stenocarpus sinuatus_, bought as a young potted planted, that has been in my little rainforest garden for over 15 years. It is the company of a _Hymenosporum flavum_ and _Schefflera actinophylla_, both grown from seed. I also had a dozen _Archontophoenix cunninghamiana_ grown from seed but only one has survived the competition for water in summer. The four _Howea forestiana_ I grew on from bought seedlings some time ago are almost mature palms now. (I have a dozen plus I grew from seed and potted up a moth or so ago.) I also have several _Cordyline_ plants as understorey, along with _Philodendron selloquom_, _Monstera deliciosa_, _Schefflera arboricola_, _Bambusa multiplex_ and a few other exotics. The non-rainforest equivalent to _Alloxylon pinnatum_ is _Ispogon formosus_ (Rose Cone Flower)... see pic below. Between the Proteacae and the Myrtaceae in particular, there are some exquisite subjects with so much horticultural potential.
*Smithers*, the Pincushion Hakea is a beautiful shrub/small tree as is. But when in flower, it really is something special. I have some seed if you would like to try your luck. I also have seed from a number of other Hakea species that you are most welcome to. Just send me a PM if you are interested.

Unfortunately I have several thousand dollars worth of broken film camera and equipment. I held off geting it repaired as digital was just coming in. Then I ended up being retired on health grounds and the money for hobbies evaporated. The lids managed to destroy the point and shoot cameras we had and they use use their phones now. I don’t possess a digital phone so I am cameraless into the bargain. I will try and borrow one so that I can atlest contribute something.

Blue


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 5, 2012)

Bluetongue1 i'm not sure wich one it is i've had it for years and i've lost the tag.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you blue for the kind words. Im glad someone else besides myself can enjoy my collection. I also pick a leaf off a succulent i like every once in a wile. Some people say its hard to get plantlets to grow from leaves but i have had almost 100% success with growing them from leaves. Just incase anyone wants to know my secret. What i do is when i pick them i let them dry out under my fluorescent bulbs on my enclosures for up to a week. Then i plant them in 1 inch pots. I wator them every other day till they got good growth on them then i slowley decrease watering. Sence i was 5 years old i have had atleast 3 plants at all times. in the past 6 years is when my addiction really started to take off. To give you guys a clue to how much plants i really have, i have atleast 5 plants that are flowering at all times of the year. As you all have seen from my collection i only have plants that flower once a year and some only one time at all. I mainley keep suculents and broms with a few random tropicals. Soon im going to start to build a mini green house for inside so i can grow more high humidity tropicals ill post pictures of my progress when i start. If anyone wants me to write a little bit about my growing conditions let me know. I think it would be informative if we all compare how we grow our plants. Ill do my best to keep this thread alive. Im still not out of plants.

- - - Updated - - -



borntobnude said:


> yes its only a bottlebrush but if we have two more hot days in sydney you will see its not the usual View attachment 264268
> View attachment 264266
> a new brom and its flower 2 probs
> 1 I lost the tag
> and 2 i can't turn the pics around View attachment 264267



Nice brom its hard to tell from thoes pictures but do you know if its a Aechmea or a Billbergia? Now that im looking a little closer mabey even a Viresea.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful plants guys!

Was a lovely day yesterday here in Melbourne so I spent the morning in the garden with the dogs. 

Here's one of the orchids in full bloom.


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 6, 2012)

View attachment 264460
View attachment 264461
Oh i am loving this thread! just wanted to share our newest orchid that burst into bloom today View attachment 264459
so pretty!


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 7, 2012)

ok caliherp i have an answer its a Aechmea Pinelliana


----------



## Goldie74 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice pics guys. I'm not too familiar with the Orchidaceae family but I love the look of the Brushbox orchid Jason, I'm guessing a native - named after the host plant Lophostemon? Also nice plant Jay - do you know it's origin? 
Bluetongue, you're in W.A? Good effort keeping rainforest species over there! I must say, I am a bit envious of the Banksia species you guys have over there - my favourites being Banksia grandis and Banksia coccinea - amazing plants. I spent a small fortune on a grafted Banksia grandis to grow on the east coast, only for it to die a few months after planting. I think it was grafted to B. robur - swamp banksia. The Dryandras are cool too, I believe they've all been reclassified as Banksias in recent years? When I lived in Perth, I consistently saw the best examples of Brachychiton acerifolius that I've ever seen... they seem to thrive and put on the best floral display... one particular specimen planted adjacent to the uni of WA is the best I've ever seen. I can't understand why our local councils aren't planting more natives - particularly here in Melbourne where it's Quercus overkill! or whatever the oak type trees are that dominate the Melbourne streetscape.
Smithers - if your sister lives in QC (Qld central?) there's plently of choices.... I'd suggest Alloxylon flammeum (QLD waratah), or a little known but very nice plant is Barklya syringifolia (don't know common name)... it's endemic to a small catchment in the Logan area (for memory) and has awesome foliage and an abundance of bright yellow flowers. They're a bit slow to establish but they are definite crackers. They're apparently popular street trees in Florida USA, but probably 99.9% of Aussies would never have seen or heard of them. Shame. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 8, 2012)

You are correct *Goldie* – Dryanderas are now Banksias. I had a mate drop by yesterday who is doing landscape re-veg planting and he offered me what ever I wanted of a number of native plants. I grabbed a few small grevilleas, some Yellow anigozanthus and a Banksi prionotes. He also had B. menziesi but I have one growing naturally in the front yard. I know the brachychiton you are referring to – north side of Stirling Hwy in the lawn in front of one of the colleges. An absolute cracker. Whe it has a good flowering year it is stunning. Even as a tree it is a superb specimen. I was considering B. syringifolia (Crown of Gold) but it gets too big and I only had a narrow strip at the side of the house I wanted to have a rainforest appearance. The other one considered was Buckinghamia celsissima. I also had strong interest in a lot of the shrub and herbaceous natives and have grown a lot from cutting over the years - Eremophila, Melaleuca, Thryptomene, Verticordia, Dampiera, Scaevola, Guichenotia, Lechenaultia, Leptospermum, Hyypocalymma, Hibberia etc. I did not keep records so cannot remember them all. Also grew stuff from seed, like dwarf Acacia, Anigozantus, Pittosporum (Orange), Macrozamia riedlei etc. I was member of the Australian Native Plant Society and the local branch was given a shade house to use. I was actually response for developing the housing technique they use with most of their cuttings – top half of a 2L PET bottle placed over a 140 mm squat pot 2/3 full of agricultural grade perlite. A lot of years ago now and I haven’t been a member for probably ten years now. It was good fun though.

Blue


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 8, 2012)

Lady Tankarville's Swamp Orchid (Phaius tankarvillae)





- - - Updated - - -

All the Orchid flowers are slowly starting to open.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2012)

Everyone is posting some fantastic photos!

My bulb garden is going really well (the ones that survived my gardening dogs (pictured below)). But I've let the grass grow a little too much around them and so they're not photogenic enough.

But I have taken a photo of these flowers from a plant I rescued from my science lab! It was nearly dead when I got it home, and now, in full bloom! I am so proud of how well it's doing now!

Any ideas what it is???











My keen gardeners...


----------



## caliherp (Sep 13, 2012)

slim i'm just getting into orchids so i'm not good with i.d's but my first thought was a Phal. Again don't take my word for it succulents are what i'm mainly into. On a side note, I'm paying my mom a quick visit today and i'm going to bring dome extra cuttings over to do a quick lil garden job for her. Ill post pictures later.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 13, 2012)

slim6y its a dendrobium , could be one of hundreds will so the father inlaw next time hes over and see what he says !!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 13, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> slim6y its a dendrobium , could be one of hundreds will so the father inlaw next time hes over and see what he says !!



Cheers for that  

To be honest, I didn't even know it was an orchid... But now I do... I'm not changing my current care regime for it!!!


----------



## caliherp (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are some pictures for today.

This Jade is one of the first succulents i got years ago. I got it when it was a single stem with about 5 leaves on it. it has grow quite a bit sence.

















I love the purple under the leaves. In winter the undersides almost turn black.






Here is a hybrid i did a couple years ago between E. black prince x E. black knight. Its starting to colour up niceley.






E. Black Prince getting ready to bloom.











Heres my Neoregelia ampullacea San Diego WBC 94 that bloomed for me a little over a month ago. It allready has 3 offsets.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 23, 2012)

grevilea Winpara gem


sarracenia flava


----------



## caliherp (Oct 8, 2012)

I havent posted for a wile. here are a few pictures.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 8, 2012)

slim6y, that is a cracker photo of your dogs hahah


----------



## FAY (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone now how to strike cuttings from callistemons?
I have tried, they get buds then die...it is a beautiful purple one that you can't seem to find in the nirsery.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2012)

What method are you using Fay? 

Have you tried air layering? Ground layering? That way you only remove from the plant when they're already growing.


----------



## FAY (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got healthy bits and used some rooting (lol) powder. Put them in some potting mix and covered with plastic. Have never heard about air, ground layering....I am not a gardener at all...


----------



## slim6y (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Fay... Well... rooting (chuckle...) powder is still used... The difference is you leave the plant intact. 

Here's a helpful and highly informative video on YouTube:

[video=youtube;Uwq5CrMjDcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwq5CrMjDcw[/video]

The other thing you'll need is patience...  

Good luck Mrs Greenfingers....


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2012)

I must remember my camera tomorrow when I go to work so I can take a photo of the beautiful street of colour. There are flowering trees everywhere at the moment, but one street in particular has heaps of them - bright yellow, pinks, purple/pinks, white. I don't know what they are. The trees are not overly tall and appear to have more flowers than leaves at the moment. ABsolute masses of bright flowers. I am thinking of magnolia but not 100% sure. Are they flowering at the moment? I found some pics on the web but haven't found any details, or if its them and flowering at the moment.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 9, 2012)

just set my first pineapple cutting in water, 3 years and ill have 1 pineapple.. here is to waiting


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2012)

justdragons said:


> just set my first pineapple cutting in water, 3 years and ill have 1 pineapple.. here is to waiting



yeah its crazy the wait i gave up in the end and left it its still growing just

Cathy


----------



## caliherp (Oct 10, 2012)

justdragons said:


> just set my first pineapple cutting in water, 3 years and ill have 1 pineapple.. here is to waiting



Three years isnt crap. Try eight years from seed.






Out of 300 seeds this is the only one left.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 10, 2012)

If it is purple in colour it more likely something like _Melaleuca radula_ rather than a Callistemon. Irrespective, I have had extensive success with cutting of both native Callistemons and Melaleucas. 




Selection of cutting material is critical. You want new growth that is just beginning to harden. This often occurs after flowering. The new tips are basically white in colour to begin with. They turn a yellowish colour as they begin to harden and the leaves have usually unfolded and are reasonably flat. A dark yellow to grey is too late. You can feel the flexibility of suitable new growth by bending it between your thumb and forefinger. If it offers no resistance, it is too young. If it bends readily with minimal pressure that is what you want. If it has similar resistance to established growth, it is too old. You do need to ensure that cut section of your cutting has that flexibility describe above. You soon get a feel for it.

Place the prepared cutting mix of a mix of 50% perlite and 50% fine cocopeat that has been thoroughly soaked and allowed to drain, in a 140mm squat pot. A little slow release fertiliser can be added to the mix but I have never bothered and got good results. The cutting has enough reserves in it to establish roots and new growth. Cut the bottom off a 2 L PET (soft drink) bottle and place the top over your cutting in the 140m squat pot. Place in a shade house or similar and water daily from above with a sprinkler system or using a spray head on a watering can. New growth on your cutting is the best indicator of root development. This can be tested by gently tugging on the cutting to see if it offers any resistance.

Cutting lengths should usually be around 5 or 6 cm up to 10 cm. If the tip of a cutting has very soft new growth, then it is best to cut it off. Prepare your cutting by cutting 1mm below a node and stripping the leaves at the node by pulling downwards. Other leaves can be cut back using scissors if you feel there is excess foliage. I use a kebab skewer to make a hole for the cutting so that the striking hormone does not come off. Then I firm around it with the blunt end of a pencil. Bury cuttings 2 or 3 cm in the mix, depending.

Best results are obtained using medium striking hormone powder, also know as No.2 or Medium Wood. Clonex purple is also pretty good.

Good luck,
Blue


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 10, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Three years isnt crap. Try eight years from seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how rewarding is it though, ive grow all my veg from seeds but i did the pineapple from a crown and in a pot as ill be buying my house next year and moving, but ill be doing a mango from the seed.

I fear all these tropical plants ( also goin to do a lady finger banana) will need a massive green house?? I know one bloke who has a 30 year old banana and its just started to fruit last year. Still not bad for Adelaide climate 


If im not wrong ill only get one pineapple from my plant? or is it one every 3 to 4 years? 

@cathy, it just needs some love. hang in there


----------



## FAY (Oct 10, 2012)

Blue and slim..thanks so much for all your information. This tree is at Garth's mum's place . Does sound like a melalueca more than a callistemon. I also have a white native that I need to do something to as well. Will take some pics when I am up there again soon.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 10, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Three years isnt crap. Try eight years from seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that better be the best tasting juiciest darn pineapple in the world taking 8 long years to grow

imagine if you picked it to late or to early hahhahah devastation


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 10, 2012)

FAY said:


> Blue and slim..thanks so much for all your information. This tree is at Garth's mum's place . Does sound like a melalueca more than a callistemon. I also have a white native that I need to do something to as well. Will take some pics when I am up there again soon.


It may well be the case that it is a Callistemon. I have not kept tabs on the eastern states hybrids produced in the last four to five years. Prior to that there was no purple Callistemon. They varied from pink to vermillion but not quite purple.

The difference between the two genera is minimal. The stamens of Callistemon are all single. The stamens of Melaleuca are in 5 bundles. There are some species which do not quite obey the rule and as a result it has been suggested by some botanists that the two genera should be combined. Callistemon flowers are all the bottlebrush form where as Melaleucas vary from almost single flowers to globular to short cylindrical to typical bottlebrush form.

A close-up photo of the flower assist. However, it is not relevant in terms of propagation. Commercially produced forms are usually easier to propagate than natural species.

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Oct 11, 2012)

justdragons said:


> how rewarding is it though, ive grow all my veg from seeds but i did the pineapple from a crown and in a pot as ill be buying my house next year and moving, but ill be doing a mango from the seed.
> 
> I fear all these tropical plants ( also goin to do a lady finger banana) will need a massive green house?? I know one bloke who has a 30 year old banana and its just started to fruit last year. Still not bad for Adelaide climate
> 
> ...



Honestley it is really rewarding. I was 13 at the time. I dident think I was going to be able to do it. That plant was going into flower the all of a sudden it stopped. Maby next year. What type of climeit do you live in? Im thinking a green house would be a good idea. I have to bring my tropicals in during the winter. Also sometimes during the summer when it gets to hot.

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> that better be the best tasting juiciest darn pineapple in the world taking 8 long years to grow
> 
> imagine if you picked it to late or to early hahhahah devastation



This isnt a pineapple. Its a Tillandsia ionantha-Guatemalan Form. The pineapple plant comes from the genus Ananas. They still are all broms.

- - - Updated - - -



Smithers said:


> View attachment 261889
> View attachment 261890
> View attachment 261891
> View attachment 261897
> ...



Brett I refuse to post any more pictures until you post some more pictures. Bro you have a INCREDIBLE!!!! garden and some amazeingly grown plants. I for one And im shure all of us would like to see individual photos of some plants in your garden. Bro dont make me beg.


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 11, 2012)

Cynbidium suave first time in flower






- - - Updated - - -

Pitcher plant in flower


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Kathy*, Magnolias are mainly white in colour and the flowers are huge and spaced out on the plant. For trees which are virtually covered in flowers, here’s a few that come to mind… Pink, red or purple flowered trees are possibly Crepe Mrytle or Oleander. Yellow flowered could be any of a number – Cassia fistula (Golden Showers), Laburnum, Senna, Tipuana etc. Don’t know if that helps. Maybe Google a few and have a look.

*Cathy*, I had a pineapple pant grown from a top for years but eventually gave it away. Apparently they use hormones as well as fertiliser to get them growing and fruiting. They produce more than one fruit but it seems that after 3 to 5 the quality drops off significantly. They do not like wet feet – so if planting them out, plant in full sun in well drained soil such as sandy soil.

*Justdragons*, Mangoes grow readily from seed. I have a seed grown tree in the back yard that has produced 22 fruits in a season. Very yummy. They do need fertilising and regular water from spring through summer if you want a decent crop. To propagate, use the seed of a mango that was good to eat. The main season in Australia provides mostly Kensington Pride (also called Bowen Special) which will do well in a cooler climate comparedto most of the other varieties. Mangoes are poly-embryonic so it is not unusual to get 6 or 7 plants come up from one seed. Use only the strongest seedlings and ditch any runts. 

Squeeze the seed through your hands under water or running water, to remove as much remaining pulp as you can. Allow to dry thoroughly out of direct sunlight (a day or so). Use a pair of secateurs to trim along the outer crescent shaped edge – about 2 mm in will do it. Carefully prize the seed covering open being careful not to disturb the embryos inside. Remove the embryos, which will have a ‘papery’ cover with an attachment to the font of the crescent. Place on its side about 2 cm deep in seed raising mix and treat as per any other seed propagation. No fertiliser at this stage. Once seedlings reach the 10 cm to 15cm stage, separate them and pot separately. Once they show signs of new growth, then you can give them a bit of fertiliser. I use slow release myself (Macracote – its Aussie made).

*Caliherp*, Tillandsia from seed… amazing! I must say that I did think it was an odd looking pineapple, with its thick, narrow, glaucous leaves.

*Jason.s*, Getting a Sarracena to flower… awesome! I cannot get over how orchid-like the flower is.

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Oct 12, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *Caliherp*, Tillandsia from seed… amazing! I must say that I did think it was an odd looking pineapple, with its thick, narrow, glaucous leaves.
> 
> Blue


Thanks blue. It was harder then I thought. lol you dident see the wood under the plant? I would love to see an epiphyte pineapple.

- - - Updated - - -

Jason I used to have a handfull of pitchers, never once did they flower for me. Well done.

- - - Updated - - -



caliherp said:


> Brett I refuse to post any more pictures until you post some more pictures. Bro you have a INCREDIBLE!!!! garden and some amazeingly grown plants. I for one And im shure all of us would like to see individual photos of some plants in your garden. Bro dont make me beg.


Alrite I couldent resist. I have good faith Mr. Smithers will bless us with some photos. 

Tillandsia bulbosa-Guatemalan form 






Tillandsia bulbosa-Guatemalan form seed pods.







Ill update you guys and girl on how it goes in 8 or so years. Hopefully ill get some nice specimens out of them. wish me luck.


p.s These are the last two. I have ALOT more waiting on photobucket to be posted. So smithers do us prouad.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 26, 2012)

I couldent help myself.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2012)

One of my newly acquired orchids is flowering. I don't know what it is, no label attached. But its beautiful. I know that much.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice ,Its a Cattleya of some sort .There are a million x's to choose from .


----------



## caliherp (Nov 5, 2012)

This plant is a flowering machine. Every night the flower closes up, and reopen mid afternoon the next day. Another flower stalk is growing now.






New Tillandsia bloom.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> This plant is a flowering machine. Every night the flower closes up, and reopen mid afternoon the next day. Another flower stalk is growing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely photos great colours 

Cathy


----------



## caliherp (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump. I have the day off today so I figured I would bust out my camra and take a few pictures.

The second flower has opend up. I think it ruined the growth point though.






I can't remember if I posted these plants or not, but they were looking good.

















- - - Updated - - -

And a couple more.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 19, 2012)

Love the purple on the brom Patrick and the 3rd last image nice plant.

Here a couple of my latest

Knophofia uvaria

View attachment 271127
View attachment 271126


Epiphylluym 1st flower
View attachment 271128


Wild something or other down the river.

View attachment 271129


And some from this yrs Floriade here in Canberra



View attachment 271139
View attachment 271140
View attachment 271141
View attachment 271142
View attachment 271145
View attachment 271146
View attachment 271147
View attachment 271148
View attachment 271149
View attachment 271150
View attachment 271151
View attachment 271152
View attachment 271138
View attachment 271137
View attachment 271130
View attachment 271131
View attachment 271132
View attachment 271133
View attachment 271134
View attachment 271135
View attachment 271136
View attachment 271153


----------



## caliherp (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice shots Brett. I'm really liking that huge caudex on that Adenium? That Bonsai is nice to. Thanks for the complement about my brom. The cold weather brings out the colors in my Neo's really well.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 4, 2012)

1st flower on my Epiphyllum 

View attachment 272724
View attachment 272725


----------



## slim6y (Dec 6, 2012)

Incredible flowers - WOW!!!

I grew a whole bunch of these at one stage and had a great array of colours (mostly red actually) - flowers the size of dinner plates. I might steel some cuttings from my bro when I visit this year. I have a perfect spot for them here!!!


----------



## fourexes (Dec 6, 2012)

does anyone here know what makes a 'blackboy' grass tree send up spears? I've got a fairly mature one here and I really want it to spear up but it hasn't though some small ones the outlaws bought from a nursery speared a few months back. 

Love the succulents, I'll get some pics together of mine when I learn to take photos as good as half the people here  lol


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 7, 2012)

fourexes said:


> does anyone here know what makes a 'blackboy' grass tree send up spears? I've got a fairly mature one here and I really want it to spear up but it hasn't though some small ones the outlaws bought from a nursery speared a few months back.
> 
> Love the succulents, I'll get some pics together of mine when I learn to take photos as good as half the people here  lol


You can try liquid pot ash that helps most plants come into flower, some people think you have to burn them but i've seen them flower with out being burnt normaly plants flower when they are stressed, the pot ash normaly works well you can get it from most garden centers, we used to use it in the nusery, but don't use it to much or it will harm the plant once a season should be plenty.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 7, 2012)

Jason, plants don't 'normally' flower when stressed. There's a multitude of reasons for a plant to set flower, although stress is one of them, it is possibly way down the list. 

Wikipedia does suggest "Flowering can be stimulated by bushfire, in which case it occurs in the next flowering period after the fire."

Although Tasmanian, this .pdf suggests exactly the same on page 4 http://www.dpiw.tas.gov.au/internnsf/Attachments/LJEM-7CV7E5/$FILE/Xanthorrhoea%20australis%20Notesheet.pdf

But more garden friendly than setting a fire (also on page 4 of the same document): 
"Cutting off the leaves produces similar results to fire, as this also initiates flowering. Application of ethylene, which is present in smoke, has a similar effect, indicating that flowering is stimulated via a hormonal response to the removal of leaves."

Otherwise it appears flowering could be considered 'sporadic'. 

Hope that helps some...  

(admittedly I know little about this species - but Brett will know, won't he???)

PS - want to get some cheap ethylene? I believe, but you may want to check this yourself, ripening bananas produce ethylene. In fact, from what I gather, banana producers may pick under-ripe bananas for export and then when the bananas arrive at their destination they're ripened with ethylene (usually from petroleum products most likely). The ripening bananas themselves produce ethylene too... Silly idea, but worth an experiment.... Ripen a kg or so of bananas near your Xanthorrhoea... I'd like to know if the results are positive


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info slim6y, i to would like to know how the bananas would go it seems logical, i was going to say you could cut the bottom leaves off to but forgot the potash used to work for us at the nursery i guess it might simulate a bushfire as you normaly see them flowering after one but i have just seen them randomly flowering as well, i have seen people with fruit trees twist wire around the trunk to stimulate fruit as it stresses them so i do beleve in it, not trying to be smart but when a bushfire burns a plant it dose stress it and it wants to reproduse to make sure of future plants, corect me if i'm wrong, otherwise we will have to wait for Bretts input.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 7, 2012)

You're not being a smart *** Jason... You're correct about stress... I was just making the change about the word normally (ie plants don't flower normally because of stress, it's just one of the reasons)

Potash - you don't always need to buy it... Empty the contents of your fireplace (if you have one), the brazier, the ol' charcoal bbq... All these are ideal, if not better. 

Plenty of options for you fourexes... Including something experimental


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks mate, the liquid potash is just a cleaner and more user frendly way i thought, would still like to see if the bananas work though, and i'd like to see what brett has to say it's good to learn something new and i like to see what other people have to say.
Hope to see photos of your flowering Grass Tree fourexes and i hope we have helped you solve your problem.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 7, 2012)

At JCU (Cairns) they have blackboys flowering all year long.... Perhaps give them a call, talk to the caretakers there and see what their secret is.... Because I certainly have not seen a fire at JCU in the years I was there


----------



## fourexes (Dec 7, 2012)

I have them here in the wild that flower like mad to it just seems mine doesn't, and hadn't with the previous owner either so I don't think it's mis-care of anykind. Great idea with the real potash I might give that a go. would it be too late to do it now?

I also have a cycas revoluta? and I was wondering if the potash could be applied to this also? I want to find out if it's a male of female.

Thanks for the help I'll promise some pics


----------



## slim6y (Dec 7, 2012)

Bushfire season started already in November, so now is the right time if any... Try removing the outer leaves too - this might be more realistic of the situation having leaves burnt off - they're hardy plants that can handle this!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 7, 2012)

Lots of kool info guys, nice to see. I'm not to familiar with anything else that will make a grass tree flower sorry :/ had heard of the burning the stump to get it flowering and as mentioned have seen them not burnt and flowering with multiple stems. 

The banana idea is a good one interested to hear of any new ideas you get. I've read if you have a un ripened fruit and you want to speed up the process chuck it in a paper bag with a banana it will do the job. 

Sorry not much help on this one.


----------



## fourexes (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks, yeah when I received it I took all the outer layering off and cleaned it all up, cut off all the dead tips. do they self mulch from the centre or should it be kept well clean? I've been keeping mine clean maybe that's the problem? It gets seasol and recently gave it a shot of powerfeed and seemed to handle it pretty well. I'm always cautious about feeding natives.

I've heard of the banana theory before but don't know enough about it to comment. sounds positive though.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 8, 2012)

I have heard that putting fruit in a paper bag for a couple weeks with a plant can cause it to flower. It just has to be close enough to flowering size. I would try that method before any other. I just went through the whole thread and I cant believe I have not shared my palms yet.


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 9, 2012)

fourexes said:


> thanks, yeah when I received it I took all the outer layering off and cleaned it all up, cut off all the dead tips. do they self mulch from the centre or should it be kept well clean? I've been keeping mine clean maybe that's the problem? It gets seasol and recently gave it a shot of powerfeed and seemed to handle it pretty well. I'm always cautious about feeding natives.
> 
> I've heard of the banana theory before but don't know enough about it to comment. sounds positive though.


That might be part of your problem, feeding them promotes growth, the ones in the bush arn't being fertalized and there flowering.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 9, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> That might be part of your problem, feeding them promotes growth, the ones in the bush arn't being fertalized and there flowering.


+1 they are getting a specific amount of nutrients. If you figure out the levels of nutrients they are recieveing in the wild you would be able to figure out a fertaliser routine that would best promote flower growth.


----------



## wokka (Dec 9, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I have heard that putting fruit in a paper bag for a couple weeks with a plant can cause it to flower. It just has to be close enough to flowering size. I would try that method before any other. I just went through the whole thread and I cant believe I have not shared my palms yet.



What do you call the plant in the last 4 pics? It looks like what is a invasive weed her. the birds eat the red berries and drop them in the bush where it is almost impossible to remove because of its fleshy ryzomie type roots.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 9, 2012)

wokka said:


> What do you call the plant in the last 4 pics? It looks like what is a invasive weed her. the birds eat the red berries and drop them in the bush where it is almost impossible to remove because of its fleshy ryzomie type roots.


I'm not sure what they are. I lost the tags years ago. I think they are a couple different fern species.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 9, 2012)

Generally called asparagus fern i have ben fighting some for twenty years and dont seem to be winning :cry:


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 273304

Alcantorea Rubra.
View attachment 273306
Heliconia rostrate



View attachment 273305
Sealing wax palm (cyrtostachys renda)


Just a few of mine from the backyard.

- - - Updated - - -



Jeffa said:


> View attachment 273304
> 
> Alcantorea Rubra.
> View attachment 273306
> ...


I love the tropical look.


----------



## fourexes (Dec 9, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> That might be part of your problem, feeding them promotes growth, the ones in the bush arn't being fertalized and there flowering.




thanks mate but it's been a year since I started using nutes on it  and it's looking better for it. it is in a pot so doesn't get the natural refreshment of nutrients available in a wild situation, that's why they need to be replaced. A soil match would also only be relative for a locally sourced plant. I've tried the potash, seems to be handling it well, no spears yet but :lol: My cycas loved it though.. 

Yes the asparagus fern is quite obnoxious here also.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 9, 2012)

fourexes said:


> Yes the asparagus fern is quite obnoxious here also.



I know it is always talking loudly in the library and such :evil:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2012)

There are a few things on the last two pages that need correcting or clarifying. Part 1...

Potash is the element potassium (K), which is just behind nitrogen in terms of amount founding plants. The ash remaining from burning plants is often rich in potassium as it does not form gaseous compounds as readily as other major minerals in plants do. Application via a balanced fertiliser in the recommended strength for the given plant species allows for more accurate dosage then ash from a fire.

It is a myth that potassium (or potash) will initiate flowering. It does, however, have many important functions such as water and solute transfer, maintenance of osmotic balance and the activation of a wide range of plant hormones. 

Ethylene is a plant hormone. It has numerous functions in the plant body. Mature fruit such as apples, oranges, pears, avocadoes, mangoes and bananas, produce ethylene which causes the fruit to ripen. This is utilised commercially by picking fruit that is mature but not ripe (still green) and holding and transporting then in cold storage – which inhibits ethylene production. This also allows the handling and packing of fruit without bruising it. The fruits are then gassed with ethylene in a sealed room, prior to sale at the market. This provided fruit of relatively even ripeness and therefore less wastage.

Ethylene has been shown to initiate flowering in Bromeliads but has the opposite effect of inhibiting flower production in most plants. I cannot locate a list, unfortunately.

One of ethylene’s effects is that it breaks dormancy. So never store your bulbs in the fridge where they might be directly exposed to apples, pears or other fruit. An air-tight container will ensure they stay dormant. 

Blue


----------



## fourexes (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks for the ethylene info bluetongue, your a treasure trove of information once again. 

In regards to the amount of nitrogen/potassium I believe this varies during the plants stages of growth also (depending on species of course where my knowledge tapers off fast). Which is why people generally use NPK nutrients all year round because it is fairly balanced. Fine tuning can be had by increasing nitrogen(N) levels in times of vegetation & higher potassium(K) levels are given flowering plants. the P is actually for phosphorous which they require a little more of during flowering also. 

Though where I get lost is different plants requiring different levels. 

am I on the right track?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Blue... So did you write the paper from the Tasmanian Government in regards to ethylene?

"Cutting off the leaves produces similar results to fire, as this also initiates flowering. Application of ethylene, which is present in smoke, has a similar effect, indicating that flowering is stimulated via a hormonal response to the removal of leaves."

Potash contains plenty of K... However, the fact of the matter is this wasn't about adding a fertiliser, this was about conditioning - not fertilising. I don't disagree with the fertiliser comment, I disagree with it in this context. The idea was to get the plant flowering not bulk its leaves or reduce necrosis. In this case, the edition of fresh potash would be more welcomed than the edition of a balanced fertiliser. 

As for potassium and the myth - I guess there's plenty of documents out there that will produce results suggesting flowering was helped with the application of potassium. Been many years since I did my soils papers, but I do recall various papers suggesting such.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I lived in Carnarvon for six years. They have extensive plantations along the river and produce bananas, mangoes and a heap of winter vegies. So I have been familiar with gassing fruit for nearly 30 years. I am not overly au fait with its other hormonal influences. Potassium I have simply researched as part of my interest in growing olants. It is only in more recent years that some researchers are saying it does not initiate flower production, in contrast to the more widely held view amongst the horticultural community.

Part the reason I suggested fertiliser rather than ash, is that you know what it contains. You could use ash and get a result but it would not necessarily be due to the potassium alone. So maybe do the flip flop – ash this year, straight inorganic potash next year. If you give it more than one treatment, however, there is no control over what causes what, unless you get no flowering.

Blue

EDIT: Just to clarify my use of terminology, ethylene does not initiate flowering in most plants tested i.e. It will not cause most plant without flower buds to produce them. However, it does stimulate maturation of buds and opening of flowers.


----------



## jahan (Dec 10, 2012)

Blue, You forgot to add that when you open the banana room`s after they have been gassed, it`s like opening a room full of dirty smelly sock`s. Not a great smell at 3.00am.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry, but I was only ever involved at the packing end of the process. But I will say that you have never tasted bananas until you have eaten one ripened on the tree…. really beautiful on the palate and deep fried in beer batter with ice cream = to die for!


----------



## phatty (Dec 11, 2012)

does any one know where to get Rainbow Eucalyptus/ Mindanao Gum or Rainbow Gum  (Eucalyptus deglupta) if so can you please pm me


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 11, 2012)

In the last few years I've become abit of a gardener as well. It just kinda happened.

I'm growing 15 different varieties of Waratahs, various kangaroo paw, two different varieties of Sturt's Desert Pea and a few different types of grass trees. The wife is more interested in the different types of bulbs. Guess we can never go back to living in an appartment.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 11, 2012)

Bushfire said:


> In the last few years I've become abit of a gardener as well. It just kinda happened.
> 
> I'm growing 15 different varieties of Waratahs, various kangaroo paw, two different varieties of Sturt's Desert Pea and a few different types of grass trees. The wife is more interested in the different types of bulbs. Guess we can never go back to living in an appartment.



I hope your not in suburbia bushfire as when i was growing my waratahs the flowers would dissapear within a day or two of opening


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Bushfire*, be careful, it is as addictive as herps. I can remember coming across a single Grevillea flower on a walking track in Brisbane Waters National Park. I was in my early twenties and it was so exquisitely different and beautiful that it started my interest in native plants – which a few years down the track changed from interest to obsession. I don’t do a lot now due to personal circumstances having changed but was heavily involved in propagating and a bit of growing for 25 plus years. 

I would be interested to know what kangaroo paws and Sturt’s Desert Peas you grow and how you have set them up to grow them in Sydney’s climate. 

*Fourexes*, fertilizing is about providing plants with the nutrients they need. If you are growing plants on a commercial scale, then they will be removing these nutrients in the products you are harvesting. So depending upon the soil in which they are growing, it makes good sense to replenish that what is needed at the time when it is most needed. For the everyday gardener, a balanced application of fertiliser at appropriate intervals is all that is required.

C,H,O are sometimes referred to as the non-mineral nutrients as they are obtained from water and carbon dioxide. The remainder of the required elements are obtained primarily from dissolved salts (minerals = metal ions combined with non-metal ions). There are two basic groups - *Macronutrients* which are required in the largest amounts; and *Micronutrients* which are required in only small amounts and often referred to as *Trace Elements*. 

N, P & K are often the least readily available in soils and so are the major constituents of fertilisers. Also required in reasonable amounts are Ca, Mg and S, which tend to be more readily available. Micronutrients are B, Cu, Fe, Cl, Mn, Mo and Zn. (I always have to look them up because I can never remember them all off the top of my head). 

Each nutrient has a part to play in a plant’s growth and /or development because each is used in manufacturing a range of specific chemicals that act in certain ways on he plant. The basic chemistry of all vascular plants has certain things in common. However, individual plants also have their own specific chemistry going on. Growers use knowledge of these specifics to achieve desired results by applying specific nutrients or more complex chemicals on particular species at appropriate times. Hence we have the science of horticulture. 

As a rule of thumb, most soils will provide the micronutrients in sufficient amount, especially where there has been leaf litter. N, P & K tend to be the nutrients in which most soils are deficient. Acid soils will be likely be deficient in Ca whereas basic soils will not.

Perennial native plants do not respond well to excessive fertilising. The roots are adapted to establishing mycorrhizal associations that allow them access to low levels of nutrients that many exotic plants would struggle to survive on. Excessive solution strengths can kill the beneficial fungi involved. Application of slow release fertilisers, specifically formulated for Australian plants, are the easiest way of ensuring they get all the nutrients they need without over doing it.

Blue

Sorry about the length. i actually developed and taught a horticulture option to high school kids when I was working.


----------



## fourexes (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Blue I did mention I use powerfeed & seasol in recommended amounts, only recently the powerfeed and it seems well.... although I've read it can take a few years for an Xanthorhoea to die... :? The cycas has pulled back it's new growth I think a good nitrogen based nutrient would have been better than the potash but once tried forever learned. I'll stick to the powerfeed because it's almost organic and fairly basic. More importantly it's given me good results on almost all plants. I'll put my novice cap back on now 

Thanks alot for your time mate it's much appreciated.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Fourexes*,
I have several _Cycas revoluta _and I have found regular watering is the most critical factor with growth. I tend to be slack on the fertilising and it certainly has not held the most watered ones back. I should try and borrow a camera as one of them is in the process of producing a new rosette of leaves. I measured the two large ones and they are about 1m high and 1.5m wide. Yet those that have struggled for water are less than 30cm. I propagated about 20 seeds many years ago and had good success. I did the same with about 200 plus seeds from Macrozamia reidlei I had growing in the front yard. I ended up with nearly 200 seedlings and still have quite a few pants I need to get rid of.

I can assure you, I am still wearing my amateur’s cap. There is just so much more to learn and understand. Yes, trial and error is a good teacher – hopefully at not too great a cost!




borntobnude said:


> Generally called asparagus fern i have ben fighting some for twenty years and dont seem to be winning


It can be an absolute pain to get rid of if it has taken over a large area. Try mowing it in winter, then fertilise and water it so you get good spring growth. Spray this with 360g/L Glysophate diluted to 10mL per 1L of water. The active growth encourages translocation of the herbicide to the underground tubers. 

The reason it is so hard to get rid of is the underground tubers it produces. These are prolific and over a few years develop as a thick, almost impenetrable mat. These can be removed by digging but you have to go down the full depth of the spade and it is hard yakka. You then need to keep an eye out for any growth over the next two years. Always a good idea to cut seeding heads off before the seeds turn red. Otherwise the birds will spread it.

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Blue, I saw you mentioned the use of slow release fertilizers. I really hate using them because if you do not apply them early enough during a plants growing season it can kill the plant. Three years ago I wiped out half my Aloe collection because I fertilized my winter growers to late. I lost all of my tree Aloes(one of the reasons you don't see them in my collection, it was a HUGE loss to swallow.) there are only a few house plants I use it on now. I should have added earlier that the bag of fruit trick I've heard only works on broms, thanks for clearing that up blue. Can someone post some pictures of some Aussie native plants?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am surprised that you would lose plants to a genuine slow release fertiliser. They release their nutrients in relation to being watered. So over winter, when you are not watering your succulents, there is no reason there should be nutrients released which could have an adverse affect on your plants. Even if you were watering them, the strength of the solutions in slow release products is minimal and would pass out through the drainage holes before creating a problem. I have use slow release and NPK Blue on a range of succulents and never had any problems. Water retention by the potting mix is the only thing that caused death in my collection. By adding a coarser grade of bark and or crushed granite or coarse sand, I have been able to obviate this problem. I have also found that some plants like to be kept dryer than others. Bottom line… I would suspect it might be a watering issue rather than fertiliser. 

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2012)

It has something to with watering but I have always waters my plants the same way, that year no different. I do water my plants year round just slow way down in the winter.


----------



## fourexes (Dec 12, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *Fourexes*,
> I have several _Cycas revoluta _and I have found regular watering is the most critical factor with growth. I tend to be slack on the fertilising and it certainly has not held the most watered ones back. I should try and borrow a camera as one of them is in the process of producing a new rosette of leaves. I measured the two large ones and they are about 1m high and 1.5m wide. Yet those that have struggled for water are less than 30cm. I propagated about 20 seeds many years ago and had good success. I did the same with about 200 plus seeds from Macrozamia reidlei I had growing in the front yard. I ended up with nearly 200 seedlings and still have quite a few pants I need to get rid of.
> 
> I can assure you, I am still wearing my amateur’s cap. There is just so much more to learn and understand. Yes, trial and error is a good teacher – hopefully at not too great a cost!
> ...


Cheers Blue thats awesome. Does yours look a bit like this? Allbeit probably alot bigger, mines just a young pup: 








And my Grass Tree: Looking like it's had a bit too much water lately. Looks alot more yellow in pics thank it really does though..








- - - Updated - - -

Few more randoms:

Starting with some Kangaroo Paw because it got a mention before and I love it: Interestingly the yellow is the last and longest to flower, the red flowers and finishes first and the yellow/red goes of in between :lol:









Some African Crotons, love the colours in these:





Also my water lilly: Part of a thriving mini eco-system  I've got aquatic snails & worms & frogs breeding in there, and god knows what else.





Which attracts a RBB back every year & a few of these, which are also a part of my garden: (just for you Blue)


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2012)

@ fourexes nice Crotons. What cultivars are they?


----------



## fourexes (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks mate 
the broad leaf is Casablanca I think and can't remember the smaller twisty leaf.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Borntobenude*, 
I forgot to mention burning as a means of controlling asparagus fern. This is best done in autumn or winter. A method of burning of I have found effective is to dowse the vegetation to be destroyed liberally with kerosene. Then add a few generous splashes of petrol to the ignition point. A balled up piece of paper towelling with a little added petrol or metho, lit and then flung onto the ignition area, does the trick plus. Just be prepared for the ensuing whoosh! Surviving shoots that appear come spring should be treated with Glysophate as directed. Repeat the following spring if needed and that should be the end of it. 

*Fourexes*,
The more I think about the more I am convinced that fertilizers you used on your plants were either faulty or not genuine slow release. I have had 30years of experience with using different fertilisers and you really do have to go out of your way with highly soluble stuff to kill plants. There may have been contributing factors of another nature. One really needs to be on the spot at the time to diagnose what might be happening. Something to bear in mind, if you have a really good nursery you know of, take any plants that are ailing to the head person and ask their advice. They are usually more that happy to diagnose what they think is happening and advise you as to the appropriate remedial action.

Nice looking plants. The xanthorrhoea looks too young to be flowering yet. I’d give 5 or so years before it’s mature enough – but I am no expert in this respect. Your _Cycas revoluta_ is only a young fella, as indicated by the number of leaves. It is clearly well looked judging by the thickness of the base. \

To put into correct perspective a comment I made earlier about watering… They respond to deep watering but at the same time they like to dry out between waterings. I have never bothered to read up on their cultivation. This is entirely based on my own practical experience. It is probably worth your while to seek out the advice of those more experienced than I.

Blue


----------



## fourexes (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks once again blue, although I don't usually use slow release nutes at all. I grow alot of vegetables and try to taper them off completely before harvest, using only water. I think treating my showy plants like vegies is obviously not a good approach so I may re-adopt the slow release again. 

The xanthorrhoea is well over ten years old, 20 at a guess, I thought that would be old enough, I guess when they live as long as they do theres no rush for them lol. It was just the fact that the out-laws bought a couple that were half the size and they not only speared soon after but also grew new pups which to be honest surprised the pants off me. I'm now aware of how many different varieties of xanthorrhoea there are and each is a little different. I'm also convinced it would be happier in the ground in a well drained elevated position, just waiting to own my own house so I hope it can wait a while... 

I have thought about the local nursery as they have given me nothing but great advice in the past, it's just a pitty it's 30kms away makes it a bit inconvenient. Good thing we have handy digital cameras!
Thanks for getting the light bulb on again mate. I'll post some more pics of some other good ones I have & small succulent collection soon to show my gratitude.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks also blue but , its situated under my favourite Green bottlebrush intersperced with a pink orchid


----------



## Smithers (Dec 18, 2012)

I visit the Botanical gardens here in ACT once or twice a yr to take pics here's some of the shots i've taken whilst there. Sorry I can't name them. All natives

View attachment 274080

View attachment 274095

View attachment 274093

View attachment 274090

View attachment 274088

View attachment 274086

View attachment 274085

View attachment 274084

View attachment 274083

View attachment 274082

View attachment 274081

View attachment 274096


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 18, 2012)

:lol:They are ALL DOG TREES


Lucky you didnt take pics of their BITE :lol:


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

I thought this was interesting. I'm curious to see what the results are going to turn out like.

Botany experiment will try out zero gravity aboard space station


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 19, 2012)

just a few plants from the front yard, the two melaluca's are different, thesecond one is a tiny plant with delicate little flowers


----------



## fourexes (Dec 21, 2012)

A few timeline pics of plants seen before:
Cycas: Growing like some kind of monster 8)








And the crotons for caliherp: the last pic is flowering, even I didn't know it could do that lol looks like a firecracker.










And the kangaroo paw: which I find looks best just on finishing flower, gets a nice mix of colours..











And a few of the locals:








I'll post the other pics I promised when I get back to the garden and get it looking a little less shabby haha.

- - - Updated - - -

Grevilliea:




Crows nest fern? can't remember it's getting too late in the evening...




And I think this is agapanthus:







Also if anyone knows could I get an ID on these two:


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 28, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *Bushfire*, be careful, it is as addictive as herps. I can remember coming across a single Grevillea flower on a walking track in Brisbane Waters National Park. I was in my early twenties and it was so exquisitely different and beautiful that it started my interest in native plants – which a few years down the track changed from interest to obsession. I don’t do a lot now due to personal circumstances having changed but was heavily involved in propagating and a bit of growing for 25 plus years.
> 
> I would be interested to know what kangaroo paws and Sturt’s Desert Peas you grow and how you have set them up to grow them in Sydney’s climate.



Hi Blue,

Sorry its taken this long to reply. The Sturt's Desert Peas I have are grown from readily available seeds. One has the black pea and the other is a reddish orange pea. A few years ago I had one with a white pea but haven't been able to produce it again. I normally do ok with them on sydney sand but again it is a hit and miss affair. Once I get them to germinate they will almost always go through to flower.

Of the Kangaroo paw, I have three that are true to species and the others that are readily available hybrids. I keep them in a native mix soil and they go pretty good with multiple flowering events.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 29, 2012)

@fourexes the first one you need an i.d on is Kalanchoe tomentosa. The second is a begonia species.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 5, 2013)

I havent posted any pictures in a wile. Im kinda running low on plants. I still have some succulents and house plants I havent shared.(maby soon)


I have been holding back some of my specimens so here are a few. 

















I love winter blooms(althought this Mam. is kinds boreing lol) six more plants shooting out stalks picks to follow.











Heres a Tillandsia arrangement i did a few monthes ago. tThe colors look like crap because its winter over here. One of them allready has three pups on it. 
















ANNNNNNNNND last but not least. A couple i tore out of one of my vivariums a month ago.


----------



## fourexes (Jan 5, 2013)

dude what is that half cactus half palm looking thing? (technical green thumb jargon) in the first two pics?

awesome.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 6, 2013)

fourexes said:


> dude what is that half cactus half palm looking thing? (technical green thumb jargon) in the first two pics?
> 
> awesome.


It's a Pachypodium geayi. Imm surprised it still has its leaves. They lose them over the winter.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

caliherp said:


> It's a Pachypodium geayi. Imm surprised it still has its leaves. They lose them over the winter.



It looks awesome somewhat prehestoric

Cathy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone got any small indoor water plants?
I am looking for some ideas for a glass tank paludarium I am building.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 7, 2013)

Today is my day off so I decided to bust out my camra.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to a local nursery yesterday. I snapped a couple crappy cellphone pictures. None of these plants are mine.(wish they were)






















I thought this was a great idea.






- - - Updated - - -

This is my haul from the other day. I went to the nursery to get labels, I left with 5 plants lol. I was waiting to to take pictures with my camera but it broke. Sorry about the cellphone picks. I got some Bromeliads and a Agave because it cut me. I forgot to upload a picture of one of the broms. These are going to glow in the summer time.

































- - - Updated - - -

Here's a few pictures from today.


----------



## jahan (Jan 26, 2013)

Some of my Hoya`s. I think the other is a plume.Last a rockwall that I`m making for a water feature with the plume in the back ground.


----------



## Goldie74 (Apr 30, 2013)

Some pics from my rainforest plot, currumbin valley, Qld. iPhone pics, not very clear, but I'll start with 3 species of the Davidsons plum




Davidsonia pruriens (highland form)




Davidsonia jerseyana




Davidsonia johnsonii
All of these Davidsonias produce a fleshy plum which makes exceptional jam and a pretty good wine!


----------



## Goldie74 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hollandea sp., from FNQLD. This form previously unknown and somewhat of a mystery to a botanist friend of mine. Most likely a broad leaved form of Hollandea riparia (Roaring Meg Hollandea). The pic shows the typical rainforest proteaceae type flower... similar to the Macadamia flower.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it true peeing on citrus trees helps them grow and produce better fruit?
guess that's where they get their yellow colouring and acidity from!:lol:


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ah, no.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 18, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Is it true peeing on citrus trees helps them grow and produce better fruit?
> guess that's where they get their yellow colouring and acidity from!:lol:



Not sure but we used to do it in a house of 4 boy children. The oranges were always huge an tasted good.


Rick


----------



## someday (Jul 18, 2013)

Some flower shots playing with my cam.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 19, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I love winter blooms(althought this Mam. is kinds boreing lol) six more plants shooting out stalks picks to follow.




Just wondering what this is? 

Very jealous of you lot. My apartment has a weird little garden bit that's sort of built as a part of the wall in the corner of my balcony. I'd be lucky if it was 50cm x 50cm. Have tried growing stuff in there after I got rid of the stones and dead leaves in there and putting some soil in. None lasted long and I've ended up just putting "shady grass" in there. 

Any suggestions on good plants I can pot up? I'd say my balcony gets 4 or 5 hours of decent sunlight a day. None of it particularly intense because we're half shaded by a huge tree.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 19, 2013)

With any luck my garden will look exactly like this:







I do, however, love the golden wattle. When the tree's flower it makes me happy, when do they flower again? haha






When I get around to having a house and then a garden I'll probably try to keep it all native, I'm oddly patriotic like that. I especially like the pig-face plant because I like squeezing the fleshy bits, makes me giggle.

I hate those Cycas, you have not known pain until you've fallen into one.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 19, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Just wondering what this is?
> 
> Very jealous of you lot. My apartment has a weird little garden bit that's sort of built as a part of the wall in the corner of my balcony. I'd be lucky if it was 50cm x 50cm. Have tried growing stuff in there after I got rid of the stones and dead leaves in there and putting some soil in. None lasted long and I've ended up just putting "shady grass" in there.
> 
> Any suggestions on good plants I can pot up? I'd say my balcony gets 4 or 5 hours of decent sunlight a day. None of it particularly intense because we're half shaded by a huge tree.


Thank you for the comment. Im out of town for another day so ill have to look at its tag when I get home. Four hours of sun is good for a vast amount of succulents. I need to know a little more about your climate. Mainly if you get any frost during the winter and if you live on the coast or inland.(huge difference in the suns strength) I have a bunch of pictures I need to upload, but here are a few for now.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Is it true peeing on citrus trees helps them grow and produce better fruit?
> guess that's where they get their yellow colouring and acidity from!:lol:


Actually, the answer is yes. There urea in urine is exactly the same stuff as the white pellets in the plastic bag with the label “Urea”. Only difference is, one is dissolved and the other is in solid form. Like all fertilisers, not too much on one plant, so share it around – one pee per plant per week max. If they have had a good drenching from the rain or other water source, you can apply another dose whenever.

I must confess if I am outside when taken by the need to ablute, I do apply a bit of liquid fertiliser on the plants. But I only do the roses in the front yard after dark. Which reminds me... might I suggest the trusty plastic bucket if you have citrus in the front yard. It might save the lawn on the front verge from being worn thin by those who might develop a particular interest in your gardening techniques.

Blue


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 20, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Thank you for the comment. Im out of town for another day so ill have to look at its tag when I get home. Four hours of sun is good for a vast amount of succulents. I need to know a little more about your climate. Mainly if you get any frost during the winter and if you live on the coast or inland.(huge difference in the suns strength)



I live in Brisbane, so zero frost ever haha. I'd say I count as living on the coast. I might go to a nursery today and check out some succulents. They look fantastic.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 20, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I live in Brisbane, so zero frost ever haha. I'd say I count as living on the coast. I might go to a nursery today and check out some succulents. They look fantastic.



Lies !!! I live in brisbane u cant tell me when im out bootcamp training at 6 am comando crawling through grass that crunches under my arms it isnt frosty :'( it was torture this morning my poor arms only just defrosted after my HOT shower  
But I guess its not as bad as other places but just letting u know that we do get frost in brisbane hahahah ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## caliherp (Jul 21, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I live in Brisbane, so zero frost ever haha. I'd say I count as living on the coast. I might go to a nursery today and check out some succulents. They look fantastic.



You should be good to go. Remember with succulents and cactus its better to underwater then overwater. Whatever genus/species you buy make sure you read if it is a summer or winter grower. I'd also read about how to winterize succulents.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my first time trying to grow peppers, Habaneros to be exact. Besides starting them late so far so good. I cant believe how much tastier home grown ones are compared to store bought.





I got a couple of these Orthophytums in the mail the other day. They look a little sad at the moment, but they will perk up in no time.





A few of my Aloe hybrids are flowering at the moment. I wonder what these two will produce.









My favorite Mammillaria is about to flower for the first time.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 3, 2013)

I did this little carnivorous plant thing(I don't know what to call it) a couple weeks ago. It finally started to grow again. it looks like crap I forgot to water it for a couple of days and it completely dried out. I'm not used to having to water a plant every day anymore lol.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice job Patrick, they won't eat each other that close will they?  

I have one flower coming out atm on my one strand of eater cactus lolz....i'll see if it's open yet. Want to get a heap of them for the front porch in some hanging baskets.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 3, 2013)

I've bought 
2 each white and black mulberry cuttings (sprouting leaves and flower buds now)
1 raspberry cutting, also sprouting leaves and flower buds
1 saphote sapling
1 thornless blackberry cutting
all soon to go into the ground or into very big pots soon. 

I also hope to start germinating some nasturtiumand other edible flowers , strawberries (3 types), and a variety of herb and greens from seed soon in my new Aquarmiser kit to go onto some raised flower beds and some big pots too for this summer. 

I like berries and berry pies, and if I am going to grow stuff, I want it to be edible . And I'm sure my lizards will appreciate the berries and greens and herbs too.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pics of your yummy plants LW  

Warning on the black mulberries - Washing line and birds feeding on the berries :/


----------



## caliherp (Aug 4, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Nice job Patrick, they won't eat each other that close will they?
> 
> I have one flower coming out atm on my one strand of eater cactus lolz....i'll see if it's open yet. Want to get a heap of them for the front porch in some hanging baskets.



Thanks Brett. I'd like to see updated pictures of your garden if you have any. 

Heres some more pictures I took yesterday.













I really like how they glow with back lighting.









On the right side of the leaf you can see a small fruit fly.(excuse the soil)


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Cali ,your Drosera capensis , Sarracenia purpurea venosa and Dionaea muscipula ,all look as good as mine --BUT IT'S THE MIDDLE OF WINTER OVER HERE !!!! :lol: .I would have the water about half way up the pot in the summer .


----------



## caliherp (Aug 5, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Hi Cali ,your Drosera capensis , Sarracenia purpurea venosa and Dionaea muscipula ,all look as good as mine --BUT IT'S THE MIDDLE OF WINTER OVER HERE !!!! :lol: .I would have the water about half way up the pot in the summer .



Thank you for the I'ds and the tip. I saw these in tiny pots at my local nursery and thought they would look great together. I've seen these types of things in stores lately and I wanted to get back into cp's. There's carnivorous bromeliads, and there's aquatic carnivorous plants that im going to have to get in the near future.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 5, 2013)

^^ yes the ' carnivorous broms 'are a new ish discovery , they weren't ever mentioned in my early carnivore books .Heliamphora, Nepenthes and sarracenia are all related to bromeliad's .The Heliamphora are more easily cultivated now with over twenty years of cultivation. 

Catopsis also belongs to the bromeliad family and before its inclusion to the carnivore list there was much debate to wether it really belonged or not .The aquatic plants can sometimes be bought from aquariums without the shops knowing as they are not something that they look for and are often tangled up in the plants they sell for the fishy people .

its time for cutting back re potting here so I will post pics mid spring


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 6, 2013)

Just recieved a red and a black curant stick in the mail and some seed to grow passionfruit and finger limes Love curants, passionfruit and finger lime with icecream and pavlova.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 6, 2013)

Unfortunately Patrick my garden (As pictured at start of thread) was my old house I sold in 2006/7

I only have potted bits n pieces now :/ and living in a -5c Winter zone leaves for few succulents. 

The single easter cactus is still closed 

These are the only plants that get reall attention these days.

View attachment 294668


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 6, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Unfortunately Patrick my garden (As pictured at start of thread) was my old house I sold in 2006/7
> 
> I only have potted bits n pieces now :/ and living in a -5c Winter zone leaves for few succulents.
> 
> ...



you could add a water wheel plant ( Ultricularia australis ) its pretty cool !


----------



## Smithers (Aug 7, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> you could add a water wheel plant ( Ultricularia australis ) its pretty cool !



Very kool, but the tank houses Crystal Shrimp with shrimplets I think they'd be eaten by the water wheel.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 7, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Unfortunately Patrick my garden (As pictured at start of thread) was my old house I sold in 2006/7
> 
> I only have potted bits n pieces now :/ and living in a -5c Winter zone leaves for few succulents.
> 
> ...




That looks good! Almost motivating me to start up another shrimp tank.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 7, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Unfortunately Patrick my garden (As pictured at start of thread) was my old house I sold in 2006/7
> 
> I only have potted bits n pieces now :/ and living in a -5c Winter zone leaves for few succulents.
> 
> ...



Thats a shame it was incredible. I love the tank. Aquatics are definitely a change of pace. Addicting as hell though.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 29, 2013)

A small pile of fiery death. My first real harvest.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 29, 2013)

caliherp said:


> A small pile of fiery death. My first real harvest.



Looks delicious!
If you like your hot stuff, get your hands on a bottle of Scorpion Strike. I added 5 drops into a massive pot of pasta sauce. Even that is enough to bring sweat to my forehead... Should have seen the others who ate it! Hahaha.... Apparently I have a much higher tolerance to chilli than they do.


----------



## LaraJane (Aug 29, 2013)

What a lovely read! Just read the whole post in the last hour and theres just something about people getting excited about gardening that makes me smile! Thank you everyone for some great tips/ideas and beautiful photos! Keep them coming!!


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 29, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Looks delicious!
> If you like your hot stuff, get your hands on a bottle of Scorpion Strike. I added 5 drops into a massive pot of pasta sauce. Even that is enough to bring sweat to my forehead... Should have seen the others who ate it! Hahaha.... Apparently I have a much higher tolerance to chilli than they do.



Lucky for Patrick he can order some of the best chilli sauces from Fire Girl , she just wont ship to OZ no matter how many times I beg !! .Even one her list called " my DADS Hot Sauce is Hotter than Your Dads hot sauce "sauce . Its the only think she has shipped to me as I won a fathers day sauce naming competition with it .


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha. Nice name! 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 30, 2013)

*borntobenude*, Try this place - thechillifactory.com . They make the Scorpion Strike *D.Dave* was talking about plus a range of other chilli sauces. A good excuse to get out of the big smoke and go for a weekend drive up the coast.

*Caliherp*, What variety are those chillies (I think we spell it differently to you guys). Not Habanero are they?

Blue


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 30, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *borntobenude*, Try this place - thechillifactory.com . They make the Scorpion Strike *D.Dave* was talking about plus a range of other chilli sauces. A good excuse to get out of the big smoke and go for a weekend drive up the coast.



Thats the one! They have 15 different strengths, all rated out of 10, the Scorpion Strike is 15/10, good stuff!

Met the guy at the Good Food and Wine Festival in Melbourne this year. The girl I was with was all excited about the wines so she disappeared there, and I made a quick beeline for the chilli stand. A day well spent!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 30, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Looks delicious!
> If you like your hot stuff, get your hands on a bottle of Scorpion Strike. I added 5 drops into a massive pot of pasta sauce. Even that is enough to bring sweat to my forehead... Should have seen the others who ate it! Hahaha.... Apparently I have a much higher tolerance to chilli than they do.


 
lol I love to trick my family into eating my spicy creations. Among other things I am using these for salsa. Ionly use about half of the larger ones per can of tomato sauce(along with other ingredients) and I find that it has the perfect spiciness to flavor ratio. I have never bought scorpion strike, but I will buy a bottle and give it a try.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 30, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Lucky for Patrick he can order some of the best chilli sauces from Fire Girl , she just wont ship to OZ no matter how many times I beg !! .Even one her list called " my DADS Hot Sauce is Hotter than Your Dads hot sauce "sauce . Its the only think she has shipped to me as I won a fathers day sauce naming competition with it .



never heard of fire girl. does she have a website? if you want I can get it for you and ship it to you at cost.




Bluetongue1 said:


> *borntobenude*, Try this place - thechillifactory.com . They make the Scorpion Strike *D.Dave* was talking about plus a range of other chilli sauces. A good excuse to get out of the big smoke and go for a weekend drive up the coast.
> 
> *Caliherp*, What variety are those chillies (I think we spell it differently to you guys). Not Habanero are they?
> 
> Blue



We spell them the same. I bought them as Habanero orange peppers.

On a side note can anyone tell me if peppers flower from internodes where they previously flowered? I have quite a few new ones growing on the top. I have only see it flower from internode once.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 31, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *borntobenude*, Try this place - thechillifactory.com . They make the Scorpion Strike *D.Dave* was talking about plus a range of other chilli sauces. A good excuse to get out of the big smoke and go for a weekend drive up the coast.
> 
> *Caliherp*, What variety are those chillies (I think we spell it differently to you guys). Not Habanero are they?
> 
> Blue



Yes Bluetounge1 been eating it for years , don't even mind their newest choc/Habanero sc . they are available at most markets in Sydney . when I won that comp they sent me a complete guide to chilli sc from around the world , so I am trying to do it by the book . :lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I like my chillies but am clearly a rank amateur amongst present company. Those habaneros would most definitely burn me on the way in and again on the way out. A certain Jonny Cash song comes readily to mind...


*Caliherp*, I have not really taken much notice but I used to get fruit all over my plants, including the inner branches and not just the terminal tips. Whether it was old internodes or newly produced ones I cannot say for certain. Mine were quite small chillies so there were lots of them - don't know if that makes a difference to where they bear fruit.


Blue


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what these are?
They were popping up around dec-march, Im guessing some kind of mushroom,...that just happens to smell like cat crap,....


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> Does anyone know what these are?
> They were popping up around dec-march, Im guessing some kind of mushroom,...that just happens to smell like cat crap,....


Possibly Mutinus caninus?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Andynic, i googled that and they look the same,...apparently native to america and europe.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> Thanks Andynic, i googled that and they look the same,...apparently native to america and europe.


You don't live near Willoughby do you?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Im in mount colah, so not really close close,....have you seen them in willoughby?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> Im in mount colah, so not really close close,....have you seen them in willoughby?


I am no mushroom expert and was having a bit of a guess at what it was and have since found out that there is not a lot of them in Australia but there were some recorded around Willoughby. I am not that familiar with the area too so I will have to check the map to see where they are in relation to each other. Maybe either Blue or Jamie might have a bit more knowledge on this than I do.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

id say theres about 15kms between mount colah and willoughby, so not really far away,...how lucky am i having rare stinky mushrooms in my yard, lol!!!


----------



## Firepac (Sep 21, 2013)

On the subject of strange fungi...anyone seen one like this or know what it is?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

very cool fungus, i like urs better than mine!! 
i found something while i was googling the name andynic suggested and came across something similar,...colus pusillus.
ill send you a link,...


----------



## Firepac (Sep 21, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> very cool fungus, i like urs better than mine!!
> i found something while i was googling the name andynic suggested and came across something similar,...colus pusillus.
> ill send you a link,...



Thanks, from that link it looks like Colus pusillus.

Oh and i also learned to be careful which links I click on when googling 'fungus forums'... i nearly ended up discussing nail fungus and more intimate fungal problems


----------



## breannew (Sep 21, 2013)

Nothing beats getting a little dirty, and watching all your hard work pay off.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 22, 2013)

I took a few pictures of a majority of my succulent collection today for a friend, so I figured I would post them here. Pease excuse the mess, im in the middle of cleaning up my backyard.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 24, 2013)

I know this is going to sound stupid, but is it possible to buy clover seeds? And also I want to grow black berries but can you still but the plants if they are classified as a weed?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Caliherp*, 
that is a beautiful selection you have there. I am in the process of giving away most my of succulents. They really need full sun to look their best and I just cannot provide it. Maybe somewhere down the track? I am dividing and potting up the neglected stuff so that it looks reasonable. Then I can unload it. I have a few other projects I want to have a go at. I also need to get rid of about half my bromeliads. They are many years old and fairly plain, but quite hardy so good ones to cut your teeth on. 


*Princess Parrot*,
You certainly can buy clover. It is used as a pasture crop to improve nitrogen in the soil. There are also different varieties, including a couple of ornamental ones.

Blackberries are an invasive weed and should not be planted. If they are already in the local area then it will not make no difference. If not but you still want to grow them, the responsible thing to do is grow them in pots where you are absolutely certain no birds can access the fruit when it appears. This is how it is spread. 

May I ask what use you wish to put these two plants to? 


- - - Updated - - -

I made a great little discovery last week. I do not tend to use snail pellets as they are eaten by a range of small arthropods and crustaceans and these are very much part of the diet for frogs around the yard as well as burrowing skinks. So every now and then I go through my plants by hand and pick off and kill the snails and slugs. Whether you stomp on the, chop them with knife, squish them with a stick or make pate out of them with a brick – it is always a yucky job. If they are kept under water long enough they will drown but the water goes very putrid very quickly and lots of slime. 

I thought to myself there just has to be a better way. My wife use vinegar with a few dashes of metho in water to mop the tiles. I new the metho would work but it evaporates if left open. Damn it, why don’t I try the vinegar? Not really expecting too much but hoping nevertheless, I gave it a whirl. 2 cm of vinegar in a throw away jar. Wow! The slugs died quickly without releasing any slime. Four days later, using the same, same vinegar with all the dead slugs, it was still effective - no nasty smells and no putrification. By the way, I use metal forceps to pick up the offending molluscs. I suspect I could drain the vinegar off and reuse it if I wanted to. So there you are... how to easily terminate the slime balls without the goo.

Blue


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 24, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I know this is going to sound stupid, but is it possible to buy clover seeds? And also I want to grow black berries but can you still but the plants if they are classified as a weed?


as you live in the ACT just go for a drive and grab some blackberries from your nearest farm 
and any large agricultural supply shop should have clover seeds .


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 24, 2013)

With the clovers I just want some in my yard. Idk I just love berries....


----------



## fourexes (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The slugs died quickly without releasing any slime. Four days later, using the same, same vinegar with all the dead slugs, it was still effective - no nasty smells and no putrification. By the way, I use metal forceps to pick up the offending molluscs. I suspect I could drain the vinegar off and reuse it if I wanted to. So there you are... how to easily terminate the slime balls without the goo. Blue


Salt also works Blue, I get tiger slugs here that eat snail pellets for breakfast but salt knocks them off every time.
Also as a general note regarding handling: Be weary with any slugs or snails as I've read that some slugs possess substances known to cause irreparable blindness it transferred to your eyes.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Fourexes*,
I have never heard about them causing possible eye damage. I just don't like the slime and no way do I want it on my clothes, let alone my skin, let alone my eyes. Nonetheless I take your warning at face value. Thanks. I had one pot last year that had over 50 slugs in it. I have used salt to desiccate them in the past but this is so much easier. You just pick it and move when you want to and all you have to do is let go of them once you have picked ‘em up. 


*princessparrot*,
Sounds like you would be better off to just go fruit picking in season rather than worry about trying to grow your own blackberries. Google “Canberra Connect Blackberries” and the ACT government web page has link to what areas are sprayed and when. There are also lots of sites on “collecting blackberries” in Canberra and the ACT. You can grow raspberries and blueberries in pots. A mulberry tree is as easy as to grow. Plus you can then culture silkworms, which are really easy, if you want to. Strawberries grown from seed are not as big as the shop fruit, but oh so sweet.

Blue


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *princessparrot*,
> Sounds like you would be better off to just go fruit picking in season rather than worry about trying to grow your own blackberries. Google “Canberra Connect Blackberries” and the ACT government web page has link to what areas are sprayed and when. There are also lots of sites on “collecting blackberries” in Canberra and the ACT. You can grow raspberries and blueberries in pots. A mulberry tree is as easy as to grow. Plus you can then culture silkworms, which are really easy, if you want to. Strawberries grown from seed are not as big as the shop fruit, but oh so sweet.
> 
> Blue


 yeah, I do have some strawberries and want to grow blueberries and raspberries as well. blackberries are just my favourite could eat them all day


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Try googling Victoria with blackberries as I think they have some varieties without thorns. 

I used to get stuck into them when I was a kid. I reckon they cost me several pints of blood and a lot of strife for coming home with torn clothes too many times. A wooden plank will get you to where the best ones are as no-one else can reach them. I also discovered they taste better chilled then hot off the vine. Have fun when they come into season...


----------



## Smithers (Dec 22, 2013)

My Epiphyllum Flowered again,


View attachment 302635


View attachment 302636


And a random indoor plant I really dig. 

View attachment 302637


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow. A garden thread.
My first love are bromeliads. 
I had a nice collection of over 200 varieties of broms.
Unfortunately when my marriage ended, he kept the house and I had no where to take so many plants, the shade houses and all my equipment. Lost them all. 
No one could understand when I was in tears every time I talked about my plants. 
Guess you'd have to be a collector to understand.
Im in a rental now so I can't go big scale again but Im still addicted to gardening.
My other love is Dend. Orchids.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 28, 2013)

Smithers said:


> My Epiphyllum Flowered again,



Nice large bloom. Tell me you smashed your thumb and that's not black nail polish.

Ill break out the DSLR later to take some pictures and update you all on my collection.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 28, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Nice large bloom. Tell me you smashed your thumb and that's not black nail polish.
> 
> Ill break out the DSLR later to take some pictures and update you all on my collection.



Sweetie it's nail polish.  Now get snappin will ya


----------



## caliherp (Dec 28, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Sweetie it's nail polish.  Now get snappin will ya



By the time I got home it was pretty much dark, sorry Brett. I am a man of my word so I took a few crappy shots. The flash washed the colors out, but as you can see in the pictures (somewhat anyways) my plants received good amount of frost damage over the past month. By leaps and bounds this winter has been the worst I have had to deal with in regards to the freezing weather. Plants that I have had planted in the ground for over 5 years now turned into piles of mush. 

The overnight lows we have been having are 25 F, Witch I think is -3.88 C? My potted plants got a run for there money as well. I was kind of prepared for this in the sense that I made sure the soil was dry in my pots well before the freeze to. 

















I was out of town the past couple days and I forgot to bring in my bromeliads. I was speeding all the way home. I thought I lost my entire brom collection, amazingly they survived. 30 F. Granted they didn't have much or any water inside them, and they are under my porch. Still that's surprising for Neoregelia's.


Here are some pictures I took a month and a half ago I think.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> Wow. A garden thread.
> My first love are bromeliads.
> I had a nice collection of over 200 varieties of broms. ....


Holy Dooley! 200 brom varieties. Now that is what I call an obsession. The amount of time, research, effort and money that goes into a collection of that size would amaze most people if they understood it. With such an incredibly strong predilection for broms, I can appreciate just how heartbreaking it must have been to lose them. It is not just the loss of time, effort and money. It is the loss of the emotional joy gained from simply watching them and seeing them flourish under your care. Just to spend time with plants that you like is a rewarding experience that drives the thousands of dedicated gardeners around the traps. You have my sincere sympathy.


Smithers said:


> Sweetie it's nail polish. ...


Smithers, Yes you are a sweetie, but black does not become you. I think blue is more likely your colour. 

Love the cactus flowers and can’t get over the size.

A beautiful collection of succulents there. You can protect them from frost by covering them with a layer of plastic or a couple layers of shade cloth on particularly cold nights.

I have acquired a digital point and shoot style camera and am currently wading through the instructions and options and am totally bloody confused by it all. Give me a good old film SLR and I know where I am at. I will endeavour to persevere and post a few pics once I have mastered the basics. No guarantees when that might be however. Lol.

Blue

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the plant with the holey leave is almost certainly _Monstera adansonii_. Very nice!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice collection Cali (Pat) thanks for posting and the write up. The red edged aloe is a looker. And those larger file pics you took over a month ago,...they are my fave succulent. 

Cheers Blue for your contribution advice tips and id on me holy plant....might try n use a bit hangin in the fishtank n see how we go.  

I've been slack on here sorry reduced animals a tonne and still doing it freeing up time to do art and photography,...Courses booked for next yr.

I'll try n get more pics happening but my collection isn't really a collection but a trace of one these days.....Next time I'm up at my friends place I take a stack of hers for ya's....a lot are from my original garden but she's powered them on and could have a stall at markets I think. 

Happy n Safe New Yrs Peeps


----------



## princessparrot (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's any rules against growing fly traps(any kind) in your garden or rules on other plants you can and can't grow in nsw(Bawley point)?

also what are some australian native plants with abit of purple colouring to them(flowers or foliage)

any fly trap tips will be appreciated


----------



## jahan (May 17, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Does anyone know if there's any rules against growing fly traps(any kind) in your garden or rules on other plants you can and can't grow in nsw(Bawley point)?
> 
> also what are some native plants with abit of purple colouring to them(flowers or foliage)



Jacaranda will give a great display of purple.Also Iris or Lavender.


----------



## borntobnude (May 18, 2014)

Please don't plant a jacaranda EVER imho they are a beautiful tree if you like tiny little leaves everywhere for three months and purple flowers all over the ground for two . 

You cant climb them ( very brittle ) and they drop branches more often than most natives .
You can plant fly traps anywhere you want . Full sun and a little protected from the wind is best if you are putting them in the ground you need an area that will stay damp to wet all summer as they don't like to dry out but need to dry in the colder months .A good amount of Peat and sphagnum moss can be added to a Large hole before plating . Or you leave them in their pots place these pots in a larger pot with the peat and sphagnum then put that in the ground . Both of these work well but be mindful that if you buy pet ducks they will Ravage you carnivorous collection in one day :cry: and it will take a lot of work and years to revive them. Venus fly traps area bit fussy so try the Sarracenia's the hybrids will probably do better 
Rodney


----------



## princessparrot (May 18, 2014)

Can anyone identify this flower


----------



## borntobnude (May 18, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 309762
> Can anyone identify this flowerView attachment 309762



could be a native hibiscus


----------



## princessparrot (May 19, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> could be a native hibiscus


I did abit of a search and you are 100% correct Alyogyne huegelii


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 19, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I did abit of a search and you are 100% correct Alyogyne huegelii


Yes, it is one of our native hibiscus  (I work in a plant nursery, although I am head of the aquarium department)


----------



## montysrainbow (May 19, 2014)

Love my succulents!  and flowers too.




Teapot succulent is one of my faves. And im a sucker for the petunias  i actually found a black one last october it was just gorgeous.


















We recently added a creek bed to our back garden  its lovely when it rains! And a nice spot for broms and ferns.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone know where I could get any of these:
bumble bee orchid (Ophrys apifera)
naked man orchid(Orchis italica)
dove orchid(Peristeria elata)
flying duck orchid(Caleana major)
cradle/tulip orchid (Anguloa Uniflora)
pitcher plant

dont mind whether it's seeds, bulbs or plants, just wondering if you can get them here


----------



## caliherp (Aug 23, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> tell me if you need the scientific name



Sorry I can't help you locate those plants. If you are searching for any plants it's best to use their Latin names. Common names are next to useless. For example, when you hear hens and chicks(succulents) it can either mean Echeverias or Sempervivum. Each genus is comprised of hundreds of individual species. This leads to confusion. I love Latin names because each and every plant has one name and one name only. There is no denying it and there is no confusion. 

If anyone is interested, I will post pictures of some of my plants. I have gotten quite a few sense my absence from the forms.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 23, 2014)

caliherp said:


> Sorry I can't help you locate those plants. If you are searching for any plants it's best to use their Latin names. Common names are next to useless. For example, when you hear hens and chicks(succulents) it can either mean Echeverias or Sempervivum. Each genus is comprised of hundreds of individual species. This leads to confusion. I love Latin names because each and every plant has one name and one name only. There is no denying it and there is no confusion.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will post pictures of some of my plants. I have gotten quite a few sense my absence from the forms.


I added the names


----------



## montysrainbow (Aug 24, 2014)

caliherp said:


> Sorry I can't help you locate those plants. If you are searching for any plants it's best to use their Latin names. Common names are next to useless. For example, when you hear hens and chicks(succulents) it can either mean Echeverias or Sempervivum. Each genus is comprised of hundreds of individual species. This leads to confusion. I love Latin names because each and every plant has one name and one name only. There is no denying it and there is no confusion.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will post pictures of some of my plants. I have gotten quite a few sense my absence from the forms.


Would love 2 see some!


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 24, 2014)

Dove orchid Tully FNQ they used to grow in the trees in the park with the BIG GUMBOOT , don't know if they survived Yasi and Larry though . My father in law has one I borrowed from there about 30 yrs ago 
Its in his hot house doing just fine


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 22, 2015)

What are some good small plants that I could put in my blue tongues enclosure that would be safe for him to both hide amongst and eat?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Grasses and/or strappy leafed plants with anarching habit are excellent. I used them for many years with great success inmy own reptile pit (when I was a lot younger). They look good; provide shelter under theirleaves; allow the animals to hide from one another, but do not significantly blockingyour viewing. Tough, drought resistantforms are recommended, as less watering is required the surface soil can beallowed to dry out thoroughly between waterings (especially important if notusing mulch); and the leaves are resistant to damage and being eaten. This style of plant is currently very popularin landscape planting, so there are lots to choose from. The range of native Lomandra (Mat Rush) varietiesis awesome these days and there are many suitable native grasses species andselected forms readily available. Thenon-sterile Dianella varieties produce edible berries in summer.

If you want, you can also use plants thatwill provide food. Things like strawberries, blueberries, dandelions (flowers andfoliage), hibiscus species (foliage, flowers and fruit), commercial ediblefigs, endive and things like zucchini and button squash. 

A few years ago I attempted to researchwhich native plants lizards ate in nature. The only specific info I found was fallen fruit of the lilly pilly _Acmena smithii_ and two large fig species. Mention was made of geckos licking nectarfrom grevillea flowers but no species were identified. Unfortunately I did not have access to twobooks and a couple of research papers that appeared to promise moredetails. Personally I have witnessed awild Shingleback (Bobtail) eating the flowers of the native pigface _Carpobrotus virescens_. 

In the end, I looked at ?bush tucker? plantsthat could be eaten without needing to be specially prepared in some way. I figured these would probably be equallyedible for lizards. For ground dwellinglizards in particular, this means low plants with edible foliage, flowers orfruit, or taller growing plants that drop these. I did not end up posting the list as I theyhad not been trialled and I had no hard data on how successful they are. Here are some from the list, which arereadily grown and should be useful for bluetongues. Irrespective, they arestill good landscaping plants...
Miniature Lilly Pillys ?Allyn Magic? and?Tiny Tev? (0.5m), ?Hedgemaster? (1 ? 1.5m) and ?Minipilly? (1.5 ? 2m);Muntries (_Kunzea pomifera_), Midyim berry(_Austromyrtusdulcis_);Native Pigface (Carpobratus spp), Rock Fig (_Ficusplatypoda_) if pruned to keep it low; Native Violets (Viola spp); low-growing Hibbertia and Adenanthos species;and high nectar producing prostrate Grevilleas.

A couple ofbroader resources (unearthed during my researching) which may be useful:
1. Bush foods ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bushfood#Eastern_Australia
2. Foods toxic toreptiles - http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=17+1913&aid=1612

Good luck with it whatever you decide toplant.

Blue


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 4, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Grasses and/or strappy leafed plants with anarching habit are excellent. I used them for many years with great success inmy own reptile pit (when I was a lot younger). They look good; provide shelter under theirleaves; allow the animals to hide from one another, but do not significantly blockingyour viewing. Tough, drought resistantforms are recommended, as less watering is required the surface soil can beallowed to dry out thoroughly between waterings (especially important if notusing mulch); and the leaves are resistant to damage and being eaten. This style of plant is currently very popularin landscape planting, so there are lots to choose from. The range of native Lomandra (Mat Rush) varietiesis awesome these days and there are many suitable native grasses species andselected forms readily available. Thenon-sterile Dianella varieties produce edible berries in summer.
> 
> If you want, you can also use plants thatwill provide food. Things like strawberries, blueberries, dandelions (flowers andfoliage), hibiscus species (foliage, flowers and fruit), commercial ediblefigs, endive and things like zucchini and button squash.
> 
> ...


I was kind of thinking of planting things like strawberries, herbs(rocket,basil), spider plants and maybe some of those baby vegetable seedlings you can get in bulk punnets like kale,spinach and maybe some lettuce even though I know it has little nutritional value and I'll avoid iceberg. If you can name some other herbs, greens and maybe even small flowering plants that they like that would be helpful. Pretty much just setting him up his own all-you-can-eat veggie garden. Also are chillies safe cos I've heard iguanas like them and I know my galah does but I'm not sure about him


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I do not know for certain about the effectsof chillies on bluetongues. Mammals areable to detect capsaicin, which makes chillies ?hot?, but not birds. If iguanas cannot taste it, then it isprobably the same for other reptiles. Oneway to find out is to try feeding your lizards a small amount of chilli on itsown, using the same variety that you are considering growing, and see if they like it or not. In fact, I?d suggest doing the same with allof the potential food plants so that you only grow what you know the lizardswill eat. 

The time and effort you would put intogrowing lettuce, whatever variety, would be better invested on more nutritious species. If you decide to grow a bunch of SpiderPlants, or better still, Agapanthus, you could put collected snails amongstthem. With a little luck they will multiplyand provide an on-going food source. Ifuncertain about whether or not they have ingested poison baits or potentially poisonousplant material, just keep them separate for two or three days. This will allow time for their gut contentsto be voided or for baited individuals to be eliminated. Other small invertebrates such as earwigs,spiders, slaters, beetles, caterpillars, grasshoppers etc can also be added tothe enclosure to provide additional morsels to munch on. If have some areas of thick leaf litter, organicmulch, or similar shelter which retains a bit of moisture, some of thesecritters may also establish on-going populations.

Suitable edible foliageplants are...
Kale, endive, collard greens, mustardgreens, Chinese greens (such as Gal Lan aka Chinese broccoli, choy sum and bokchoy), turnip greens, green beans & peas (using bush varieties or climbersgrown on some form of low support), broccoli and broccolini.

Suitable plants with edible fruits are...
Cherry or grape tomato plants ? can bestaked or left unsupported;
Normal sized tomatoes can also be used ? blueysused to clean up the fallen over-ripe fruits in the veggie patch we had at homewhen I was a kid;
Smaller berry species e.g. strawberries,blueberries, raspberries, gooseberries;
Edible figs - small varieties controlled bypruning and maintaining in a pot.

Plants with otheredible parts include...
Dandelion, rose, hibiscus and carnation flowers,flower buds and foliage; 
Zucchini and button (scallop/baby) squash flowersand fruit; 
Melon species flowers e.g. pumpkin, squash,watermelon, rockmelon and honeydew melon;
Edible flowers of low growingfree-flowering native species include Snake Vine (_Hibbertia scandens_), Native Violets (_Viola banksii_, _V. hederacea_), Native Lilac (_Hardenbergia violacea_),prostrate grevilleas such as _Grevillealavendulace_, vines such as the various forms of Wonga Wonga Vine (_Pandorea pandorana_ and Bower Vine (_Pandorea jasminoides_), also commonly known as ?Bower of Beauty?;
Flowers, fruits and possibly foliage of IntroducedPigface (_Carpobratus edulis_) and NativePigface (_C. glaucescens_ & _C. rossii_).

Definitely avoid eggplant and rhubarb. 

Sorry about the length but hopefully someof it may help with what you are after.

Blue


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 5, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I do not know for certain about the effectsof chillies on bluetongues. Mammals areable to detect capsaicin, which makes chillies ?hot?, but not birds. If iguanas cannot taste it, then it isprobably the same for other reptiles. Oneway to find out is to try feeding your lizards a small amount of chilli on itsown, using the same variety that you are considering growing, and see if they like it or not. In fact, I?d suggest doing the same with allof the potential food plants so that you only grow what you know the lizardswill eat.
> 
> The time and effort you would put intogrowing lettuce, whatever variety, would be better invested on more nutritious species. If you decide to grow a bunch of SpiderPlants, or better still, Agapanthus, you could put collected snails amongstthem. With a little luck they will multiplyand provide an on-going food source. Ifuncertain about whether or not they have ingested poison baits or potentially poisonousplant material, just keep them separate for two or three days. This will allow time for their gut contentsto be voided or for baited individuals to be eliminated. Other small invertebrates such as earwigs,spiders, slaters, beetles, caterpillars, grasshoppers etc can also be added tothe enclosure to provide additional morsels to munch on. If have some areas of thick leaf litter, organicmulch, or similar shelter which retains a bit of moisture, some of thesecritters may also establish on-going populations.
> 
> ...


Ok, awesome. Thanks
dont worry about the length, it was just what I was looking for


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 5, 2015)

Just a collection of dwarf citrus plants , several different types of finger limes, some exotic (tropical fruit plants) and bush tucker plants, and a range of berry plants and herbs all in big self watering pots.

New to gardening , and only started collecting my plants about 12 months ago, mostly via Ebay, so not yet had a harvest from any of my fruit or berry plants.

No plants in ground or in garden beds , but thinking of establishing a few raised garden beds to grow more herbs and some vegs in.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 6, 2015)

For some reason, when I cut and paste a post I have written using Word, it deletes spaces, seemingly at random. Does anyone know why or, more importantly, how I can avoid it altering pasted posts?

Blue


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 23, 2015)

Trying growing my own fruit and berries in big self watering pots.

All in 400mm diameter Decore plastic pots. Mostly because my soil in my back yard is like concrete when it's dry and I am too lazy and don't want to put a lot of effort into building garden beds and building up soil in them , easier to buy the per prepared soil/ potting mix in big bags and put this in the pots. 

Not having much luck with my sapote plants (black, cherry, white, yellow) not sure why they keep on dying. In a spot that gets full sun in AM and part sun until mid afternoon and been watering weekly and more often in hot weather.

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> For some reason, when I cut and paste a post I have written using Word, it deletes spaces, seemingly at random. Does anyone know why or, more importantly, how I can avoid it altering pasted posts?
> 
> Blue



I suspect if you can find out the column width on here and adjust the word page format to suit you might solve the problem, else it's a matter of having to edit the post once copied (OK for small posts).

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 2, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> ...I suspect if you can find out the column width on here and adjust the word page format to suit you might solve the problem, else it's a matter of having to edit the post once copied (OK for small posts).


Thanks for the advice. This did not cure it but I think I may have found part of the reason and thereby a workable solution. I use two laptops ? my own fairly recently purchased second-hand one and my son?s ?pain in the rear? old one, which does nt have Microsoft Office on it, so no Word program, only Word Pad. When I write my posts in Word Pad is when I seem to have the problem. Don?t know why but at least I can avoid it by using my laptop and Word to construct posts. 

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## caliherp (Sep 15, 2015)

I haven't posted on this thread in over a year. So I figured I would show it some love. Here are a couple pictures of my plants.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome photos Cali


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 15, 2015)

Who is growing what ?


----------

